# The Open 2018



## Captainron (Jul 3, 2018)

With all this superb weather we are having it will be very interesting to see how Carnoustie is set up for the Open in a couple of weeks time. I believe they are trying to keep the course watered but the weather is set fair for another 2 weeks so I think it will be running fast and firm. 

I would love to see a set up like I remember as a kid when it was all yellow and only the greens were green. I think it means that shorter hitters and guys with a bit of imagination are in with a chance to win it. 

Personally, I think Zach Johnson is in with a great shout.

What do you guys think?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2018)

Pro Golfers appear to hate firm courses. so i'd imagine the greens will not be rock hard, but we can hope. I'd like to see it like it was supposed to be played and windy


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone know how the course is playing, I don't think the east coast courses are as dry as the West.

My tips are the 'soft hand' players

Aphibarnrat
Fleetwood
Rose


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyone know how the course is playing, I don't think the east coast courses are as dry as the West.

My tips are the 'soft hand' players

Aphibarnrat
Fleetwood
Rose
		
Click to expand...

if anything its dryer on the east. Played Cabby's Parkland track Downfield over a month ago and that was like concrete, its not rained since


----------



## Captainron (Jul 3, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Pro Golfers appear to hate firm courses. so i'd imagine the greens will not be rock hard, but we can hope. I'd like to see it like it was supposed to be played and windy

Click to expand...

Would love to see the greens firm too. Would see a return of more bump and runs from 100 yards and in, instead of spinning a lob wedge in like they do each week.


----------



## KenL (Jul 3, 2018)

My links course right on the East coast is in amazing condition.  Fairways are brown and the ball is running.  Often into bunkers or rough.

Carnoustie should be a great test in these conditions.  I don't think big hitters will be at a huge advantage as they will need to hit iron off the tee a lot of the time.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2018)

one of the guys i played with yesterday was just back from Carnoustie. he said its was quite green and was being heavily watered


----------



## pendodave (Jul 4, 2018)

Goosen and Tom Lewis qualified at Princes. Lewis has qualified for both opens this year, needs to find the same form in 'normal' events...


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 4, 2018)

A repeat of Hoylake's Tiger tactics by someone maybe?


----------



## Hendy (Jul 4, 2018)

Slightly off topic but my friend will have his apartment up for rent for next year's 2019 open.

It's next door to the royal Portrush with off street parking. Sleeps 6. 

Not sure if anyone from the main land is planning a trip over or if anyone is interested just putting it out there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2018)

Fairways still got a tinge of green


----------



## KenL (Jul 4, 2018)

Hendy said:



			Slightly off topic but my friend will have his apartment up for rent for next year's 2019 open.

It's next door to the royal Portrush with off street parking. Sleeps 6. 

Not sure if anyone from the main land is planning a trip over or if anyone is interested just putting it out there.
		
Click to expand...

Should be able to rent that (perhaps to a pro) for good money.


----------



## User101 (Jul 5, 2018)

Speaking to a member of ours tonight who works down there, said they have been watering the fairways but won't be from now onwards, course is now closed to play til it begins.


----------



## HughJars (Jul 5, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			one of the guys i played with yesterday was just back from Carnoustie. he said its was quite green and was being heavily watered
		
Click to expand...

Saw a clip on Scotland Tonight last night, it is indeed pretty green, they must have been hammering on the water cos every other links north of Dundee looks like a desert this year.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2018)

Frazzled courses don't make for a great tele visual experience...

Yep, they can turn up the green to disguise it but it just don't look right...
Augusta is a popular view, for the unconverted, because it's generally easy on the eye...


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2018)

Think thereâ€™s been a touch of rain up there now? Still I hope itâ€™s firm and fast!


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 12, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Think thereâ€™s been a touch of rain up there now? Still I hope itâ€™s firm and fast!
		
Click to expand...

We've had hardly any rain in the last month or so - met office forecast seems to indicate it will stay that way for the next week or so.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2018)

Got some bets on now

Oosthuizen 
Na 
Casey
Duffner
Kinder
Z Johnson

Canâ€™t be going in on the big guns so smashing in at 40â€™s and above.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

80/1 with 10 places is my lump next week on Westwood. 
Would have been on molinari but they value has gone on him due to his recent form.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 15, 2018)

Plenty of guys with a chance. 

Agree about Fleetwood and Rose surely the most capable of the home players. 

Would be surprised if Rory, Tiger, Phil were involved at the business end. Likewise John Ram, Day & Matsuyama. 

Of the big American's - Reed and Spieth for me. Not a great DJ fan - but this could suit him. Plenty of his major 2nd places have come at firm and fast conditions. Justin Thomas has been very quiet since getting to no. 1 early in the season. Could feature, but don't fancy him. 

Possibly Garcia has a chance as well. Russell Knox as well.

Would also like to see a bit of breeze and looks likely that we will have firm and fast conditions. Just hope the conditions are even for the whole field and we don't end up with one side of the draw being taken out of the event completely.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fowler for me....standard - Puma Man !
Matsuyama for me too....standard - Srixon Man !

I'll have a punt of Fleetwood or Rose too I'd guess.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2018)

Fowler, Fleetwood, Kuchar, Leishman & Molinari.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2018)

Was out photographing practice yesterday, Tiger looks relaxed and happy. Phil was a bit erratic but was having a laugh with the fans. DJ was bombing it - my first look at him live and he's a machine. Tommy Fleetwood impressed me again, he's very decent.

Weather was excellent with just a bit of wind when Tiger was out - he teed off just before World Cup final kicked off and played eight holes - finishing as the football went into stoppage time at the end - so I saw three minutes of the final.

I'm probably not back photographing it until the weekend when it will be very different crowd wise - looking forward to it a lot.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2018)

First two rounds tee times just been released.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm there on wednesday & thursday - can't wait.

It's not a course I remember from watching previous Opens, except for the 18th of course (poor JVdV). 

Any recommendations of good places/holes to watch? 
Normally my preference is about 100-50 yds from the front of par 5's, or behind the tee on par 3's.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2018)

Some good groupings in the tee times

Itâ€™s great that they just do rolling tee times and none of the morning and afternoon groups the US do which is purely for telly and also they havenâ€™t falsely created marquee groups 

Always look forward to the Open - like waiting for Xmas


----------



## IanM (Jul 16, 2018)

Sending Sandy out in the middle of the night is a bit mean!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2018)

IanM said:



			Sending Sandy out in the middle of the night is a bit mean!
		
Click to expand...

At his age he will have been up since 4am with his liquid alarm clock


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

I've thrown some money away as usual.
DJ win - 12/1
Noren win - 28/1
Olesen e/w - 90/1
Southgate e/w - 125/1


----------



## JamesR (Jul 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Southgate e/w - 125/1
		
Click to expand...

He did well in Russia, but I think he may be out of his league in this field


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

JamesR said:



			He did well in Russia, but I think he may be out of his league in this field
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it's his year mate, another 4th place would do nicely!


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 16, 2018)

davidy233 said:



			Was out photographing practice yesterday, Tiger looks relaxed and happy. Phil was a bit erratic but was having a laugh with the fans. DJ was bombing it - my first look at him live and he's a machine. Tommy Fleetwood impressed me again, he's very decent.

Weather was excellent with just a bit of wind when Tiger was out - he teed off just before World Cup final kicked off and played eight holes - finishing as the football went into stoppage time at the end - so I saw three minutes of the final.

I'm probably not back photographing it until the weekend when it will be very different crowd wise - looking forward to it a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Are you photographing as a member of the media or the public?

Only asking as I'm up there for Friday and Saturday and if I could take my camera in I may be tempted.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Are you photographing as a member of the media or the public?

Only asking as I'm up there for Friday and Saturday and if I could take my camera in I may be tempted.
		
Click to expand...

I'm photographing it as part of the media - there are notices forbidding cameras for the public I'm afraid.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 16, 2018)

davidy233 said:



			I'm photographing it as part of the media - there are notices forbidding cameras for the public I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, I used to like going to the Touring car events, but I never did get a media bib to get onto the other side of the fence, as it were. Same with the golf I could quite fancy wandering the course with my camera.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Shame, I used to like going to the Touring car events, but I never did get a media bib to get onto the other side of the fence, as it were. Same with the golf I could quite fancy wandering the course with my camera.
		
Click to expand...

Cameras are allowed in on practice days - there were lots of fans with cameras yesterday.


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

How do they stop folk taking pics with their phones ?


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How do they stop folk taking pics with their phones ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure they do anymore


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 16, 2018)

Paddy Power are paying out top 10 places on e/w bets, with Tommy Fleetwood at 25/1. Thats got to be worth a punt I'm not sure the Americans are going to handle a baked dry links


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			Paddy Power are paying out top 10 places on e/w bets, with Tommy Fleetwood at 25/1. Thats got to be worth a punt I'm not sure the Americans are going to handle a baked dry links
		
Click to expand...

Sky Bet are also paying 10 places, and their odds seems to be better than Paddy's on nine out of ten golfers. Just to let people know. Make sure you compare though, a few are better value on Paddy.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How do they stop folk taking pics with their phones ?
		
Click to expand...

If they spot someone doing it, they'll ask them to stop. They could expel you from the event if they catch you repeatedly. 

But I imagine the sheer difficulty in policing it means very little will be done in reality.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 16, 2018)

There were a few people at the Scottish open with cameras on competition days.

Some with big long lenses that professionals would tend to have. Obviously no one was stopping them entering or using them. 

Appreciate the Open may be a bit tighter security wise, but if you were keen to photograph some golfers you would be well advised to get to some of the smaller events. More room to get a vantage point and, like I said, less chance of getting any hassle from stewards. 

Appreciate Tiger unlikely to be playing the Scottish open, Dunhill Links or British Masters.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 16, 2018)

When at the Masters last year at Close House, there were dozens of people taking pics with their phones. I know cameras are allowed on practice and pro am days, but once the tournament starts for real, then I think it is only the professionals covering for the media that are allowed.

The rules around photographs are quite strict, I'm sure that at the British Masters last year, you could take photos for personal use, but you couldn't post them on social media or any kind, not sure what would've happened had you done so.

As long as you are not stupid about taking photos on a phone, I don't think anyone is going to mind. Would've been good to take my DLSR and 400mm lens in with me though.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			When at the Masters last year at Close House, there were dozens of people taking pics with their phones. I know cameras are allowed on practice and pro am days, but once the tournament starts for real, then I think it is only the professionals covering for the media that are allowed.

The rules around photographs are quite strict, I'm sure that at the British Masters last year, you could take photos for personal use, but you couldn't post them on social media or any kind, not sure what would've happened had you done so.

As long as you are not stupid about taking photos on a phone, I don't think anyone is going to mind. Would've been good to take my DLSR and 400mm lens in with me though.
		
Click to expand...

Trust me you do not want to carry my 400mm f2.8 and 1dx on your shoulder through the rough - weekend will be that along with another 1dx and 70-200 f2.8 plus a wide angle and a laptop - I was knackered after walking ten miles yesterday carrying just the 1dx with 400 - snapping football's much easier work than golf physically - but golf is beautiful to photograph.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2018)

Been out there today and conditions are looking quite mixed. I'm not sure about it to be honest, the fairways look bone dry and the greens look incredibly lush. I've never seen anything like it but I am only in my early forties so what do I know. 

Here's an iPhone pic from the grandstand behind the 16th green and this is the "wet" end of the course.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 17, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Been out there today and conditions are looking quite mixed. I'm not sure about it to be honest, the fairways look bone dry and the greens look incredibly lush. I've never seen anything like it but I am only in my early forties so what do I know. 

Here's an iPhone pic from the grandstand behind the 16th green and this is the "wet" end of the course.






Click to expand...

Fairways looking beautiful and nice blonde rough


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2018)

According to this rain is due tonight, tomorrow and also Friday. 
https://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/carnoustie/dd7-7/daily-weather-forecast/326713
So might not be that dry after all.


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			According to this rain is due tonight, tomorrow and also Friday. 
https://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/carnoustie/dd7-7/daily-weather-forecast/326713
So might not be that dry after all.
		
Click to expand...


The rain that's forecast here is of little significance, it's due late Thursday night to Friday nmorning but will have little effect on playing conditions. 

I think they will rip it apart looking at Jim's pic of those greens and running fairways, keep it straight and the winner could be 15 under.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			The rain that's forecast here is of little significance, it's due late Thursday night to Friday nmorning but will have little effect on playing conditions. 

I think they will rip it apart looking at Jim's pic of those greens and running fairways, keep it straight and the winner could be 15 under.
		
Click to expand...

lets hope there is a bit of wind then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2578648892160816&id=1439399176085799&_rdr


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			lets hope there is a bit of wind then
		
Click to expand...

Not much of that forecast either.


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

If any of you watch YT subscribe to The Open YT channel, some brilliant behind the scenes footage.


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2018)

A few quotes from the pros saying the rough isn't bad so going to go with driver more often than they first assumed.


----------



## Titleist3 (Jul 18, 2018)

I would love to see Tiger have a good go and get himself up the leaderboard


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 18, 2018)

its open season! boom

bets placed

Tommy Fleetwood Â£1 EW at 22/1
Justin Rose Â£1 EW at 16/1
Jordan Spieth Â£1 EW at 20/1
Tiger Woods Â£1 EW at 25/1
Tony Finau Â£1 EW at 90/1

Bet 365 paying up to 8 places (I only seem to use bet 365.. could prob do better with paddy power lol)

will make it even more interesting to watch!


----------



## pendodave (Jul 18, 2018)

I quite fancy Noren, Sergio and leishmann, but all have late/early tee times and it looks like that might be slightly the worse side of the draw...
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 18, 2018)

Decided to go through to this on Friday. Cannot wait. Planning to get up at 4am and get on the course about 7 and hopefully follow one of the early groups through the front 9. 

Carnoustie has provided some of the most exciting golf finishes ever. The final day of the 2007 Open - I remember watching every minute of coverage from 0930 until Padraig collected the jug. Probably the day I would say I became a proper golf fan and started watching a lot more tournaments and being more interested in the courses and players. 

 I do remember Lawrie's victory - but wasn't as big into golf then. Watched the Chronicles of a Champion Golfer on Sky Sports last night. Fantastic story - very well told and credit to van de Velde for doing the programme and re-living that moment again. Arguably he is more famous for the 72nd hold collapse than he would be if he'd won. He is actually still very proud of his achievement and being tied 1st for the Open after 72 holes. 

Backed 3 Englishmen - won't say who, but if you got 5 guesses you'd probably get them.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Backed 3 Englishmen - *won't say who*, but if you got 5 guesses you'd probably get them.
		
Click to expand...

Why not??   Rose, Fleetwood and A.N.Other?


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why not??   Rose, Fleetwood and A.N.Other?
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to be a jinx.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2018)

Gone Noren, Pepperill and Olesen all e/w to 10 places and a couple of Â£1 big odd bets on certain players to finish in the top 20.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Don't want to be a jinx.
		
Click to expand...

But that isn't a thing so....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Don't want to be a jinx.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry about fella, thatâ€™s Homerâ€™s job on here


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			But that isn't a thing so....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, what?? 

It's not like making a wish when you blow your birthday candles out. :rofl:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 18, 2018)

I have just stuck my Paddy Power balance on Ricky Fowler each way, surely a reasonable bet ?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have just stuck my Paddy Power balance on Ricky Fowler each way, surely a reasonable bet ?
		
Click to expand...

That depends how much was in your account.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 18, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have just stuck my Paddy Power balance on Ricky Fowler each way, surely a reasonable bet ?
		
Click to expand...

He can putt and chip which is always helpful around a links course.....just got to hope that his driver is working for him. All too often he loses shots after a bad tee shot!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 18, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			That depends how much was in your account.
		
Click to expand...


All in, dear boy :whoo:


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2018)

My handful of who I thought were well priced a few weeks ago. Some are priced better today but I also got a few players at decent odds so fingers crossed.

Thomas Pieters 66/1
Matthew Fitzpatrick 66/1
Francesco Molinari 66/1 
Patrick Reed 33/1
Brooks Koepka 28/1
Tommy Fleetwood 20/1
Justin Rose 18/1


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 18, 2018)

davidy233 said:



			Trust me you do not want to carry my 400mm f2.8 and 1dx on your shoulder through the rough - weekend will be that along with another 1dx and 70-200 f2.8 plus a wide angle and a laptop - I was knackered after walking ten miles yesterday carrying just the 1dx with 400 - snapping football's much easier work than golf physically - but golf is beautiful to photograph.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't quite stretch to a 1dx, mine is a 7D and the 400 f2.8 is way out of my price range for a hobby, though I do lust after one, my 400 is the 100-400. I do have the 70-200 f2.8, nice lens, my favourite is my 28-70mm f2.8, got that just before they change them to 24-70mm and its by far the best lens I have.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2018)

I've done the following;

Reed @33's
Noren @25's
Pieters @100/1
Cabrera-Bello @135/1
Schwartzel @150/1

I'm thinking about doing 1st round leader on the above aswell.

Happy Punting.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 18, 2018)

Butch Harman has said his dark horse is B. Langer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hopefully this wonâ€™t descend in to Sky v BBC or which commentators are better :blah: :blah: :blah: I thought the Sky coverage of the live practise round was excellent, the players were really happy to discuss different shots while on the course, good fun from players in the Skyzone.
Hopefully sets the tone for a great tournament.


----------



## User101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Looking at the course as it is, anyone with a hot putter will in it, cause that course will get torn apart by these guys, I said 15 under the other day, I suspect 20+ under having looked at the pictures on tv.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2018)

Leishman 
Molinari
Fleetwood
Casey
Rahm

All first round leader bets.


----------



## User101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rahm was apparently hitting driver on everything today. Played tonight with one of the guys who is marshalling down there and said the rough is very light and wispy but sparse.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2018)

Itâ€™ll depend on the weather, forecast right now is about as benign as it can get. No wind to speak of for the most part,maybe a spot of rain Friday. Wind may pick up on Sunday. I hope they let the greens dry out...

I think the most penal the course will be is going to be strange bounces and runs on the fairways. But even then the rough is not looking very fearsome - maybe fairway bunkers will feature heavily with poor judgement of run? 

Up early for me tomorrow and spending the day there again. Probably my last day at the course for me, Iâ€™m not feeling the magic as much this year but that could change with the competitive rounds starting.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jul 18, 2018)

I think Kutcher is amazing value at 80/1!


----------



## User101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Itâ€™ll depend on the weather, forecast right now is about as benign as it can get. No wind to speak of for the most part,maybe a spot of rain Friday. Wind may pick up on Sunday. I hope they let the greens dry out...

I think the most penal the course will be is going to be strange bounces and runs on the fairways. But even then the rough is not looking very fearsome - maybe fairway bunkers will feature heavily with poor judgement of run? 

Up early for me tomorrow and spending the day there again. Probably my last day at the course for me, Iâ€™m not feeling the magic as much this year but that could change with the competitive rounds starting.
		
Click to expand...


All the players aren't all going to get bad bounces, some may get some, all may get one, but the qualify of the field against the course running so far and fast, I just can't see anything other than low scores every day and these greens they will be able to attack.


----------



## Crow (Jul 18, 2018)

Shame it's not live on the BBC any more, as such will be of passing interest to me.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2018)

This will be the first Open in many a year that I won't be watching much off.
Work, playing and other stuff are all conspiring against me to the point that I'm not buying a Now TV pass as I'm not going to get any value from it.
Struggling to find my normal enthusiasm for it this year, don't know why.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Conditions here this morning are ridiculously lovely. Wish I was out playing somewhere. Could we see a 62 and new record today?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Conditions here this morning are ridiculously lovely. Wish I was out playing somewhere. Could we see a 62 and new record today?
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to post the same. Conditions look rather tame early on, someone could go seriously low this morning. With Rose, Casey, Fowler and Rahm to come later this morning someone could very easily go very low. Tommy shot 63 at Carnoustie in the Dunhill last year, that could easily be emulated today.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Butch Harman has said his dark horse is B. Langer
		
Click to expand...

Just watched him warming up putting on TV. Been said before I know, many times, but that hand/ arm was definitely attached to his chest....


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched him warming up putting on TV. Been said before I know, many times, but that hand/ arm was definitely attached to his chest....
		
Click to expand...

No, no, it's just where his top was baggy and hanging down touching his hand, honest.


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hatton, 4 over thru 7, don't trust that man at the Ryder cup at all.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Hatton, 4 over thru 7, don't trust that man at the Ryder cup at all.
		
Click to expand...

Birdie on 8 

I've got to agree though, wouldn't say much about the European team if he were to be part of it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No, no, it's just where his top was baggy and hanging down touching his hand, honest. 

Click to expand...

:rofl::whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Hatton, 4 over thru 7, don't trust that man at the Ryder cup at all.
		
Click to expand...

Because the Ryder Cup will be played on a sun bleached Scottish Links in July.....oh, wait a minute...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2018)

The Johnnie Vegas story will be interesting if he places high......

Apparently arrived in Glasgow 55 minutes ago due to visa issues. Helicoptered into Carnoustie sans clubs which are on another plane elsewhere. His club manufacturer currently trying to sort him a set, whilst he practices on the range and someone else unpacks a new bag from the shop. Kinda hope he does well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

This'll be a fun group to watch - Spieth, Rose and Aphibarnrat.

Lovely to see Danny Willett playing well again as well.


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Because the Ryder Cup will be played on a sun bleached Scottish Links in July.....oh, wait a minute...
		
Click to expand...

What's your point caller ? 

He's far to erratic, don't trust him, don't rate him and the previous Ryder cup showed nearly players can't perform at the rc.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Itâ€™s too hot, Iâ€™m dying. Iâ€™m seeing quite a few players confounded by the almost non existent breeze at the 8th, thereâ€™s just enough to be about half a club short.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			The Johnnie Vegas story will be interesting if he places high......

Apparently arrived in Glasgow 55 minutes ago due to visa issues. Helicoptered into Carnoustie sans clubs which are on another plane elsewhere. His club manufacturer currently trying to sort him a set, whilst he practices on the range and someone else unpacks a new bag from the shop. Kinda hope he does well.
		
Click to expand...

I was just reading that. Madness. It's exactly the kind of story that ends with him shooting 65 or something.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 19, 2018)

Can someone tell me Phill Mickelsons score please?
Thanks


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			What's your point caller ? 

He's far to erratic, don't trust him, don't rate him and the previous Ryder cup showed nearly players can't perform at the rc.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't know then there's little point explaining it....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Can someone tell me Phill Mickelsons score please?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

E thru 8

Willett now tied for the lead at -4. Enjoying this is Danny!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Can someone tell me Phill Mickelsons score please?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

leaderboard available here. click on the star to put your player(s) at the top

http://www.europeantour.com/europea...d=2018060/leaderboard/index.html#/leaderboard


----------



## bobmac (Jul 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			E thru 8

Willett now tied for the lead at -4. Enjoying this is Danny!
		
Click to expand...


That's what I thought till I looked at his card.
4 pars, 3 bogeys and one birdie.

In fact, most of the scores are wrong
Or is it me?

https://www.theopen.com/Leaderboard#!/holeByHole?round=1

P.s.
Its just changed and is now right.

Please ignore the above


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			That's what I thought till I looked at his card.
4 pars, 3 bogeys and one birdie.

In fact, most of the scores are wrong
Or is it me?

https://www.theopen.com/Leaderboard#!/holeByHole?round=1

Click to expand...

Just you I think. Showing as 7 pars, 1 birdie, 1 bogey for me - level through 9.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 19, 2018)

Don't know if you can see that ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Don't know if you can see that ?

View attachment 25267

Click to expand...

That doesn't look like the same link I have


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Don't know if you can see that ?

View attachment 25267

Click to expand...

It's obviously gone out of sync for you somehow, showing someone else's card next to the wrong name. It looks fine for me, I'm on the website though, not on my phone.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 19, 2018)

first group just finished 4hrs 10 mins

Already a 2 hole gap behind them


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

Southgate having something of a rollercoaster round. Two eagles, two birdies, but four bogeys as well. He's only made one par on the back nine so far!


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Southgate having something of a rollercoaster round. Two eagles, two birdies, but four bogeys as well. He's only made one par on the back nine so far!
		
Click to expand...

How many stableford points does he have ?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2018)

The course looks absolutely bland to me, featureless and boring. I must be missing something obvious.

*dons tin hat*


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Massive gap in play here at 6,7&8. Whoâ€™s on the tee at 6? Oh what a surprise itâ€™s Kevin Na.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Spieth has started beautifully. Chance to move to -3 thru 5.

Can't see Rahm winning this week, being far too aggressive. There's a fine line and he's edging the wrong side of it for me, there's no need to hit driver off every tee.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Spieth has started beautifully. Set to move to -3 thru 5.
		
Click to expand...

Radar quoting "Rose, a very good putter, Speith a great putter" just before Rose holes a 10 footer and Speith misses from half that :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah Radar really over-hyping Spieth's putting. He's ranked 175th in SG Putting this year (Rose is 7th). Hasn't putted well for a while.


----------



## Big_G (Jul 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The course looks absolutely bland to me, featureless and boring. I must be missing something obvious.

*dons tin hat*
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you, with the lack of watering and lottery of how your ball will bounce, shouldn't this set-up receive the same criticism that the US Open received?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2018)

Big_G said:



			I'm with you, with the lack of watering and lottery of how your ball will bounce, shouldn't this set-up receive the same criticism that the US Open received?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s how a Links course in the summer is set up - it hasnâ€™t been tricked up in anyway , rough hasnâ€™t been manufactured to be tough , greens havenâ€™t been tricked up 

Itâ€™s how a top links course is and itâ€™s stunning to play- itâ€™s all natural how a golf course should be


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s how a Links course in the summer is set up - it hasnâ€™t been tricked up in anyway , rough hasnâ€™t been manufactured to be tough , greens havenâ€™t been tricked up 

Itâ€™s how a top links course is and itâ€™s stunning to play- itâ€™s all natural how a golf course should be
		
Click to expand...

Plus there's been birdies galore, which wasn't quite the case at the US.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Not even comparable to Shinnecock - did you actually watch the US Open Big_G to be making that comparison? This is just a summer baked Links course, as Phil says - it hasn't been tricked up at all and then the pin placements are fair, the greens have been watered and the rough is not brutal to where it's unplayable. This is just proper golf, and it'll really start showing its teeth this afternoon when the wind gets up.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2018)

In addition to the last few comments on the course set-up, there are 2 main differences between the R&A and USGA; 1) the R&A aren't obsessed with what the winning score will be. And 2) they're not a bunch of idiots!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Big_G (Jul 19, 2018)

Didn't Harrington hit a drive over 450yds into the water in a practice round, how's that normal golf?? That's almost forum distance


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Lack of water!? Itâ€™s been over watered! Itâ€™s far too lush on and around the greens. They look lovely mind.


----------



## IanM (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s how a Links course in the summer is set up - it hasnâ€™t been tricked up in anyway , rough hasnâ€™t been manufactured to be tough , greens havenâ€™t been tricked up 

Itâ€™s how a top links course is and itâ€™s stunning to play- itâ€™s all natural how a golf course should be
		
Click to expand...

.....................................................its just that everyone under 45 can't remember a summer like this one!


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2018)

Big_G said:



			I'm with you, with the lack of watering and lottery of how your ball will bounce, shouldn't this set-up receive the same criticism that the US Open received?
		
Click to expand...

Nope - it's proper golf


----------



## DaveR (Jul 19, 2018)

I just watched the Carnoustie story on BBC iPlayer. A guy hit a 3 wood into the 14th to a couple of feet and holed the putt for eagle. He went on to win the tournament. He described it as the best shot he had EVER seen in golf.

Any guesses who it was?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Afternoon groups face a slightly tougher course I would say now. The wind has moved and strengthened a little - itâ€™s still glorious but thereâ€™s 1 club of breeze now. I imagine Radar is probably saying this is a 3 club wind...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Time for Rory - how do we think he's going to get on? I reckon he's going to start strong today!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Time for Rory - how do we think he's going to get on? I reckon he's going to start strong today!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it'll be three good rounds and one shocker as always.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2018)

Itâ€™s certainly proper golf in the purest form on the best sort of course, but letâ€™s not pretend this is how all links courses look every summer, this is an exception due to the great weather weâ€™ve had.
Apart from the odd (rare) great summer, Carnoustie would be greener on the fairway and less water on the greens, as previously mentioned. Superb test and loving watching these guys take it on


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Time for Rory - how do we think he's going to get on? I reckon he's going to start strong today!
		
Click to expand...

Hope he finishes top 5. Desperate to see Fowler win a Major, aside from that more than happy for Rory to win it!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Uh oh Rory waved his group forward. Heâ€™s going for the 3rd green...  saw him do it in practice on Tuesday so can he repeat?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Uh oh Rory waved his group forward. Heâ€™s going for the 3rd green...  saw him do it in practice on Tuesday so can he repeat?
		
Click to expand...

Hit the green and rolled through into what looks like a horrible shot from the rough. Impressive hit but heâ€™s an eejit.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Like Rahm - I'm worried for Rory if he's just going to wildly hit driver off every tee, it's bound to get him in some pretty serious trouble at some point. Kisner is ranked 167th on Tour in terms of driving distance and he's shot -5 by playing to the fairways and hitting greens.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Hit the green and rolled through into what looks like a horrible shot from the rough. Impressive hit but heâ€™s an eejit.
		
Click to expand...

He does frustrate, but he did get a birdie out of it, so I guess the gamble paid off.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2018)

Just watching it on tv, has Paul McGinley had a hair transplant ?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 19, 2018)

The frazzled look not making for a great viewing experience...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Breeze has disappeared again but not many people making big moves. Seeing a lot of missed putts in the flesh, whatâ€™s the chatter from players / pundits on the greens just now?


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2018)

Originally I was only down to photograph the weekend - but I've just discovered that I'm now doing tomorrow too - and I'm off out at around 4pm to catch up with Tiger and shoot his back nine (good bad or indifferent) :fore:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 19, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The frazzled look not making for a great viewing experience...
		
Click to expand...

McGinley or the fairways?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 19, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			McGinley or the fairways?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of the fairways...
Paul looking quite dapper today...
And, no I wouldn't know if he's had a hair transplant...


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 19, 2018)

davidy233 said:



			Originally I was only down to photograph the weekend - but I've just discovered that I'm now doing tomorrow too - and I'm off out at around 4pm to catch up with Tiger and shoot his back nine (good bad or indifferent) :fore:
		
Click to expand...

David will you pics be on your Twitter or somewhere else?


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

What happened to Spieth ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			What happened to Spieth ?
		
Click to expand...

The good fortune that was masking an average round deserted him.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			What happened to Spieth ?
		
Click to expand...

Chucked away 4 shots in the last 4 holes. I've only got the Guardian's live text to go by, but it sounded a bit like he was playing quite gung ho for the whole round, he just got away with it nicely for the first 14 holes.


----------



## Junior (Jul 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Chucked away 4 shots in the last 4 holes. I've only got the Guardian's live text to go by, but it sounded a bit like he was playing quite gung ho for the whole round, he just got away with it nicely for the first 14 holes.
		
Click to expand...


As much as it pains me to say it......The course is made for the snoozefest that is Zach Johnston


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Chucked away 4 shots in the last 4 holes. I've only got the Guardian's live text to go by, but it sounded a bit like he was playing quite gung ho for the whole round, he just got away with it nicely for the first 14 holes.
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t really going gung ho as such. He was trying to play tactically and just not executing shots well. Laying up with too much club etc and skirting bunkers, mishit chips landing on downslopes etc. It was a bit like the masters and 12 where a bad round finally caught up with him a little.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			David will you pics be on your Twitter or somewhere else?
		
Click to expand...

Here's Tiger from Sunday https://twitter.com/davidyoungphoto/status/1018568095345102849

Doubt I'll get to post any from weekend - sure my agreement with agency says I'm not allowed to


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

davidy233 said:



			Here's Tiger from Sunday https://twitter.com/davidyoungphoto/status/1018568095345102849

Doubt I'll get to post any from weekend - sure my agreement with agency says I'm not allowed to
		
Click to expand...

I've just realised, you're the guy that does all the Dundee games aren't you ? Great photo man, last Dundee game I was at was Speroini's testimonial at Palace, you got some great pics that trip. :thup:


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I've just realised, you're the guy that does all the Dundee games aren't you ? Great photo man, last Dundee game I was at was Speroini's testimonial at Palace, you got some great pics that trip. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's me - that was a great trip - anyway off to find the tigger


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

davidy233 said:



			Yep that's me - that was a great trip - anyway off to find the tigger
		
Click to expand...


Best football trip I've ever been on, and I've been on a few :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Rather tidy start from a certain Mr Woods. Decent birdie chances on 3 of the first 4 holes - has made 2 of them. -2 thru 4, very nice start.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 19, 2018)

Watching the live feed of holes 8,9,10 on The Open website.

Just seen 3 players on the par 3 8th. One in bunker short right, one long and off the back and the other OOB with his first ball......Doh!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Watching the live feed of holes 8,9,10 on The Open website.

Just seen 3 players on the par 3 8th. One in bunker short right, one long and off the back and the other OOB with his first ball......Doh!
		
Click to expand...

I spent a couple hours at the 8th this morning and I saw two good tee shots. The rest were all over the place, I suspect the wind is really misleading around there as the trees and stands are providing a lot of ground shelter. Even so, it didnâ€™t look like it should have played as difficult as it was.


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Is there still trees to the left of the 8th green ?? If so the wind around them may be an issue.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Is there still trees to the left of the 8th green ?? If so the wind around them may be an issue.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Exactly what I thought.


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Are they driving it in the burn at the front of the tenth ?


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

jeezo they are


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

Well if you were on DJ Iâ€™d cash out, if you can, obviously resting since the US Open hasnâ€™t worked out for him.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			Well if you were on DJ Iâ€™d cash out, if you can, obviously resting since the US Open hasnâ€™t worked out for him.
		
Click to expand...

Who pays out on tied 137th


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2018)

https://www.givemesport.com/1356532...al&utm_campaign=Tribute-Pages-laika-III-1sted

Get out of my way :rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.givemesport.com/1356532...al&utm_campaign=Tribute-Pages-laika-III-1sted

Get out of my way :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Class act! Role model? Bell end of a man. Phil would've signed those for sure.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.givemesport.com/1356532...al&utm_campaign=Tribute-Pages-laika-III-1sted

Get out of my way :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Your so sad,get a life


----------



## abjectplop (Jul 19, 2018)

Anyone who's there or been before recommend any good spots on the course for watching if I didn't want to do to much walking?


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.givemesport.com/1356532...al&utm_campaign=Tribute-Pages-laika-III-1sted

Get out of my way :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

fake news, absolute non story.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

Disgrace, dispicle man, 30 seconds to make those kids chuffed to bits, hope he gets stick all day tomorrow.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			Disgrace, dispicle man, 30 seconds to make those kids chuffed to bits, hope he gets stick all day tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I think the millions he gives to charity might balance things out.


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I think the millions he gives to charity might balance things out.
		
Click to expand...

Don't rise to trolling fella, he does it all the time.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 19, 2018)

There go the haters again, jumping the gun. Tiger had already spent some time earlier in the day signing autographs....... Pathetic.














I remember JimÃ©nez doing the same thing at Lytham 2012 during his practice round, what a disgraceful despicable man. :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Like I said, fake news.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I think the millions he gives to charity might balance things out.
		
Click to expand...

Not imo it doesnâ€™t, he can afford to do that, it makes no impact on his life whatsoever, itâ€™s only money to him, but taking 30 seconds to sign some autographs also costs nothing but is a bigger gesture as itâ€™s all about character, respect & kindness, your saying he can buy his way out of arrogant situations like this because he can afford to give and has given so much money away, so itâ€™s excusable, well if he acts like what Iâ€™ve just watched heâ€™s a bigger tosspot than what I had him down as before.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			There go the haters again, jumping the gun. Tiger had already spent some time earlier in the day signing autographs....... Pathetic.














I remember JimÃ©nez doing the same thing at Lytham 2012 during his practice round, what a disgraceful despicable man. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What he did before is irrelevant, he waltzed straight through those kids who were waiting for him, his round was finished, why not stop for 30 seconds to sign those few autographs, those kids will probably only be there for the 1 day. 

Heâ€™s a tool.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			What he did before is irrelevant, he waltzed straight through those kids who were waiting for him, his round was finished, why not stop for 30 seconds to sign those few autographs, those kids will probably only be there for the 1 day. 

Heâ€™s a tool.
		
Click to expand...

His practice round wasn't over, he was in the middle of it. How blind sided can you get. It take a few minutes to find that out.
His money helps out kids from very poor impoverished backgrounds. Some go on to very successful careers because of it. And yet whilst he's working, he's suppose to sign for kids that most probably lead very comfortable lives. That makes him a tool? OK then....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			His practice round wasn't over, he was in the middle of it. How blind sided can you get. It take a few minutes to find that out.
His money helps out kids from very poor impoverished backgrounds. Some go on to very successful careers because of it. And yet whilst he's working, he's suppose to sign for kids that most probably lead very comfortable lives. That makes him a tool? OK then....:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

According to the commentators he had finished his practise round hence why he was walking off the way he was going. 

It was a handful of kids , would have took 3 mins to sign their hats and then just walk on , he moved them out of the way 

I suspect most of the other players would have stopped quickly - but going straight past or through the kids isnâ€™t a new thing


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			His practice round wasn't over, he was in the middle of it. How blind sided can you get. It take a few minutes to find that out.
His money helps out kids from very poor impoverished backgrounds. Some go on to very successful careers because of it. And yet whilst he's working, he's suppose to sign for kids that most probably lead very comfortable lives. That makes him a tool? OK then....:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because your saying what he gives away then excuses that kind of behaviour, which it doesnâ€™t & shouldnâ€™t imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2018)

In other news - Woods looks like he has tape on the neck - wonder if he is carrying an injury.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 19, 2018)

There took a minute.......


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In other news - Woods looks like he has tape on the neck - wonder if he is carrying an injury.
		
Click to expand...

It was on because of a â€˜bad pillowâ€™ on Wednesday night ðŸ˜³ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

triple_bogey said:










There took a minute.......

Click to expand...

Yep and would have took a minute to sign a handful of autographs, not push your way through them, but hey, he did some earlier and gives money away to charity so thatâ€™s alright then ðŸ¤”


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2018)

Do we really expect players to sign everyoneâ€™s items every time?

He hardly pushed the either. Simply put his had upon one as he went through. Generally there are signing areas the players go to for the fans. So Iâ€™d look at it differently and say why should he sign for kids not queuing patiently like the others?

re the money he donates, it may not level off his other misdemeanours, but not signing a few autographs v making 100â€™s of millions for charity. Yeah close call......


----------



## IanM (Jul 19, 2018)

Hard to know context as none of us were there.... most pros are very good at signing stuff for kids... 

Anyway.  I really enjoyed watching the players trying to figure out his best to cope with the dry conditions!  Compelling viewing


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Anyway, the golf.

Really enjoyed being at the course today and catching up on the highlights now. I wrote that I wasn't feeling the magic yesterday but today has rekindled it. The excitement of being in the crowds is hard to beat even though I thought the quality of golf on show was a little lacklustre. I'm very tempted to go back again at the weekend but mostly I'm just itching to get out on a course to play and put further work into my fabulous t-shirt tan.

If the weather is as forecast tomorrow it's going to drastically change the course for the weekend. The ground is so dry up here, I know people say it looks dry on the TV but it's so much more parched than it looks. When it comes the rain is either going to bounce off and cause localised flooding or it's going to suck up the water like a sponge and the grass will explode in growth.

With the leaderboard being in the state it is, with the stronger players in the field getting the bad luck of the draw today, the stage is being set for a lot of leaderboard movement tomorrow followed by an epic battle over the weekend.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

Did you follow anyone in particular or stay in a couple of spots and watch various players coming through? 

Iâ€™m still to go to a pro event, it looked very sparse around some tees & greens, I suppose the crowds grow as the Comp unfolds.  

How much was it for today, I thought I read some time ago that the prices were a little silly, but if itâ€™s going to be as quiet as it looked on the TV around the course, surely it would be best to lower the prices for the early day/s and get more bodies in.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 19, 2018)

abjectplop said:



			Anyone who's there or been before recommend any good spots on the course for watching if I didn't want to do to much walking?
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s no better place to watch the open than in the hospitality village with the GM lot drinking complimentary Stella


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			Did you follow anyone in particular or stay in a couple of spots and watch various players coming through? 

Iâ€™m still to go to a pro event, it looked very sparse around some tees & greens, I suppose the crowds grow as the Comp unfolds.  

How much was it for today, I thought I read some time ago that the prices were a little silly, but if itâ€™s going to be as quiet as it looked on the TV around the course, surely it would be best to lower the prices for the early day/s and get more bodies in.
		
Click to expand...

Â£85 for today - seems a bit steep but I always put things like this in perspective of Â£ per hour value and it's pretty good if you last the whole day it's less than 10 per hour.

I generally don't follow single groups for a whole round. I will follow a player or  group for a few holes whilst I'm making my way around the course but I prefer to find places where I can look across two or three greens and fairways and see the players come through for an hour or two. So today I pretty much did 3 sessions, most of the morning at the 7th/8th/13th, then at the 3rd/5th/6th, then over to a nice grandstand where you can make out the 1st/3rd/15th&16th.

The atmosphere at the big events can be incredible. I don't buy into the idea that you somehow see less and don't know what's going on, there is so much information to absorb from around the course about the state of play. You get a good feel for where groups are on the course and the ripple of oohs, ahhs, applause and cheers is better than any TV pundit. It's well worth going at least once.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Time for Rory - how do we think he's going to get on? I reckon he's going to start strong today!
		
Click to expand...

Fairways hit............ 27%
Put the driver away Rory.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thereâ€™s no better place to watch the open than in the hospitality village with the GM lot drinking complimentary Stella  

Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 20, 2018)

Matt Fitzpartick's caddie, stood on the 8th tee box with a cigarette.....seems a little odd?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2018)

Decent start for Rors. I reckon if he can match his round of yesterday, -2, he'll be leading at the end of the day.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Decent start for Rors. I reckon if he can match his round of yesterday, -2, he'll be leading at the end of the day.
		
Click to expand...

Let's be honest, if his putter was hot he'd have won it already. He must have missed 4/5 decent birdie chances yesterday!!


----------



## cs1986 (Jul 20, 2018)

Got a few quid on Tommy Fleetwood, wouldn't mind him matching his course record at some point over the weekend


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Decent start for Rors. I reckon if he can match his round of yesterday, -2, he'll be leading at the end of the day.
		
Click to expand...

Rahms going out and burning the place down today if the putter even gets warm. Conditions supposed to get easier for the pm guys.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2018)

Rory is putting well today but his approach play is a little off, heâ€™s not threatening pins and giving himself 20 footers. Lots of good two putts to tap in par. heâ€™s infuriating to watch sometimes but heâ€™s scoring steady just now.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 20, 2018)

Fleetwood is looking really good. Nothing flashy just going about his business and just scoring well. I think he can go low today


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2018)

This is the best Rory has putted since the API. Post -5 or -6 and get your feet up Rors.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 20, 2018)

Some proper Scottish weather has arrived...
Making the viewing a whole lot easier on the eye...



And, Paul Lawrie... What a thoroughly decent bloke :thup:...


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 20, 2018)

Had a couple of quid on Fleetwood for a bogey free round today. Good lad.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 20, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Personally, I think Zach Johnson is in with a great shout.

What do you guys think?
		
Click to expand...

....very impressive early call!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2018)

Radar on Bryson (for the 3rd time this week) "you know, all his clubs are the same Richard" - He's the best.


----------



## IanM (Jul 20, 2018)

Just listening to Watson...... great man, speaks well....class act.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2018)

I love Tom Watson, I don't know how you couldn't. Great man, incredible player.


----------



## mhwgc (Jul 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I love Tom Watson, I don't know how you couldn't. Great man, incredible player.
		
Click to expand...


One of the real Greats and treated really badly by the losing US Ryder Cup team.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2018)

Gah! Had family turn up out the blue and not seen any afternoon play. Have I missed anything juicy?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2018)

Well, my betting has boshed quite a few players. I have one at 1 under, one at plus 2, and one at plus 3. The others are going home. Two at plus 4, and one at plus 5.

Who is your worst bet. Mine was Fitzpatrick.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2018)

My worst bet is rose 

Rose 
Woods
Spieth 
Fleetwood
Finau


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 20, 2018)

Really cannot decide which is worse - every commentator and media outlet crawling up Tiger's backside for shooting level par or Peter Alliss.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Really cannot decide which is worse - every commentator and media outlet crawling up Tiger's backside for shooting level par or Peter Alliss.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger shot Peter Alliss..!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2018)

http://amp.timeinc.net/golfmonthlyu...e-160654?source=dam&__twitter_impression=true

Blimey Woods goes from barging through some kids to hitting fans with the ball &#128562;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://amp.timeinc.net/golfmonthlyu...e-160654?source=dam&__twitter_impression=true

Blimey Woods goes from barging through some kids to hitting fans with the ball ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

That article isnâ€™t true, I watched it live and Joe La Cava was heard on numerous occasions asking the gallery to move back and the marshalls were asking them to move.

It was a risky shot granted but he never meant it.

Mountain out of a molehill. If it was Aphibarnrat thereâ€™d be no story.

Also the fans have a responsibility to stand in safe positions, grown men and women shouldnâ€™t have to be told.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2018)

Whilst I agree with what your saying Stu, Tiger shouldn't have been playing the shot with the crowd where they were.
He should have waited and insisted that the Marshals did their job.
To play that shot with them there was ridiculous.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			That article isnâ€™t true, I watched it live and Joe La Cava was heard on numerous occasions asking the gallery to move back and the marshalls were asking them to move.

It was a risky shot granted but he never meant it.

Mountain out of a molehill. If it was Aphibarnrat thereâ€™d be no story.

Also the fans have a responsibility to stand in safe positions, grown men and women shouldnâ€™t have to be told.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Stu.
People just trying to stir the pot because their lives are so crap.
Its their kids I feel sorry for,let's hope they achieve nothing in there own lives.
Social media is full of hate towards people who have actually achieved something,knocked down by haters who have achieved sod all.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Whilst I agree with what your saying Stu, Tiger shouldn't have been playing the shot with the crowd where they were.
He should have waited and insisted that the Marshals did their job.
To play that shot with them there was ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, as I posted on social media when I first saw it.

As soon as Tiger decided he was going to aim or take a line which brought the crowd into play with his pull hook attempt, he needed to inform the marshals of that decision.  

Now if he did, or when he did, which ever is the case, the marshals should have moved the ropes back to a safer line.  Just asking them to move back and a few shuffle backwards then creep back forwards to the rope again like a defensive line in football without the spray, achieves nothing and put everyone at risk of a potential serious injury should the shot fail!

If the crowd didn't listen to the marshals because their instructions, if made, were not forceful enough, then Tiger, imo, should not have proceeded until it was deemed safe to do so, and it clearly wasn't!

I'd just like to say to justify my comment, my life is not crap, I've achieved a lot in my life, I don't have kids so Max (my dog) must be on the vulnerable/watch list for being brought up poorly due to my negative and borderline hateful views and opinions


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2018)

Peter Alliss looked really awful!!! I don't reckon he's got long left!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on Stu.
People just trying to stir the pot because their lives are so crap.
Its their kids I feel sorry for,let's hope they achieve nothing in there own lives.
Social media is full of hate towards people who have actually achieved something,knocked down by haters who have achieved sod all.
		
Click to expand...

Lazy journalism


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Whilst I agree with what your saying Stu, Tiger shouldn't have been playing the shot with the crowd where they were.
He should have waited and insisted that the Marshals did their job.
To play that shot with them there was ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see it Live??


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Did you see it Live??
		
Click to expand...

For those who missed it........

[video]http://www.skysports.com/golf/the-open/news/14866/11443221/the-open-errant-shot-from-tiger-woods-narrowly-misses-fans[/video]


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 21, 2018)

Leaning on a walking stick on softground leads to a rather stiff pose, remember we all get older. Would be a shame if we lost another tothe golf club in the sky. But just think what the commentary would be like.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Peter Alliss looked really awful!!! I don't reckon he's got long left!
		
Click to expand...

I saw him at Hindhead a few weeks ago at a Surrey county event and thought the same thing.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Did you see it Live??
		
Click to expand...

No.
Only seen it on SSNews.
And I can fully believe that Marshals, Joe and Tiger were trying to get people out of the way.
The fact remains that, in tricky rough, Tiger is aiming straight at spectators.
He simply shouldn't be playing that shot until his way is clear. Ultimately, the fault lies with Tiger. He should have made sure that everyone was outside a reasonable area in which he could not the ball. The video shows him aiming straight at the crowd.......
He's the one playing the shot and he has control over when he plays it - within any timing parameters.
Boot on the other foot - would you have played that shot?


----------



## ademac (Jul 21, 2018)

I dont think he should have played the shot and it was his fault ultimately but it is definitely being made a bigger deal because its Tiger Woods.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2018)

ademac said:



			I dont think he should have played the shot and it was his fault ultimately but it is definitely being made a bigger deal because its Tiger Woods.
		
Click to expand...

Live by the sword......
If it had been Ryan Armour playing that shot then about 3 people and a pigeon would have seen it.
I thought everyone loved seeing, reading and listening about Tiger.......


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2018)

Had I been standing there and seen where Tiger was aiming, I'd have moved back a bit further.
But believe it or not, I've got common sense.


----------



## ademac (Jul 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Live by the sword......
If it had been Ryan Armour playing that shot then about 3 people and a pigeon would have seen it.
I thought everyone loved seeing, reading and listening about Tiger.......
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Not a huge Tiger fan but nothing against him either. 
I guess in a way the spectators were "living by the sword". All crowd round Tiger and not move when asked then you might get hit with a golf ball!
I dont think he should have played the shot but I wouldnt stand where they were stood either.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			No.
Only seen it on SSNews.
And I can fully believe that Marshals, Joe and Tiger were trying to get people out of the way.
The fact remains that, in tricky rough, Tiger is aiming straight at spectators.
He simply shouldn't be playing that shot until his way is clear. Ultimately, the fault lies with Tiger. He should have made sure that everyone was outside a reasonable area in which he could not the ball. The video shows him aiming straight at the crowd.......
He's the one playing the shot and he has control over when he plays it - within any timing parameters.
Boot on the other foot - would you have played that shot?
		
Click to expand...

Tiger is there to play golf, not manage the gallery. 

99% of people who are there either play golf or have done in the past, you donâ€™t have to be a pro to realise itâ€™s a tough shot that could go anywhere.



Smiffy said:



			Had I been standing there and seen where Tiger was aiming, I'd have moved back a bit further.
But believe it or not, I've got common sense.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy has nailed it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			For those who missed it........

[video]http://www.skysports.com/golf/the-open/news/14866/11443221/the-open-errant-shot-from-tiger-woods-narrowly-misses-fans[/video]
		
Click to expand...

That doesnâ€™t show the 2 mins before when Tiger,JLC and the Marshalls were telling the gallery to move further back .


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2018)

Look back at the Not shouting Fore threads - I'm the first to say that spectators should shoulder more responsibility and in this situation there's no doubt that the crowd have IQs in single figures.
But, ultimately, it's the responsibility of the player to ensure his shot doesn't endanger other players or spectators. Isn't it..?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 21, 2018)

Saw it live, itâ€™s 100% Tiger trolling. The result was not the trajectory he was playing for from the ball position high above his feet, it came out low and right. 

The marshalls were useless.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Had I been standing there and seen where Tiger was aiming, I'd have moved back a bit further.
But believe it or not, I've got common sense.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. 
Makes you wonder how theyâ€™ve made it this far in life.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://amp.timeinc.net/golfmonthlyu...e-160654?source=dam&__twitter_impression=true

Blimey Woods goes from barging through some kids to hitting fans with the ball ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Blimey all this talk of Tiger & heâ€™s not even in contention ðŸ™„


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Smiffy has nailed it.
		
Click to expand...

I normally do Stuart


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Look back at the Not shouting Fore threads - I'm the first to say that spectators should shoulder more responsibility and in this situation there's no doubt that the crowd have IQs in single figures.
*But, ultimately, it's the responsibility of the player to ensure his shot doesn't endanger other players or spectators*. Isn't it..?
		
Click to expand...

As an experienced golfer i'm surprised this is your stance. 

IMO, Tiger and all the other 155 competotors are there to play the shots they see fit. Its upto the Marshalls to make sure theyre safe but equally the spectators have a huge responsibility too. 

Health and safety applies to us all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I normally do Stuart


Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Saw it live, itâ€™s 100% Tiger trolling. The result was not the trajectory he was playing for from the ball position high above his feet, it came out low and right. 

The marshalls were useless.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly how i saw it, though GM's article is a bit misleading to say the least yet most people who  blaming Tiger never watched it live


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			As an experienced golfer i'm surprised this is your stance. 

IMO, Tiger and all the other 155 competotors are there to play the shots they see fit. Its upto the Marshalls to make sure theyre safe but equally the spectators have a huge responsibility too. 

Health and safety applies to us all.
		
Click to expand...

So......when you're playing golf are you saying that you would play onto a green when other players/greenkeepers are still on there?
Stu, if people, whatever the reason, are in your way, on your line or near it surely you don't hit the ball until they are moved..or am I missing something.?
The marshalling was poor - no argument. But you can't hit a shot with people on your line of play

Look at Tigers stance, line of swing, where he's looking....the clip from behind shows him looking directly at the TV crane in the distance - straight over the crowd. The clip from the front - I assume from that TV crane - shows him looking, aiming and swinging directly over the crowd...

If I'd seen any player playing that shot of be saying the same thing. I'm not a Tiger hater - not a lover either.
I just think he was in the wrong .


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2018)

If you look at the number of posts yesterday when the golf was on hardly anyone posted about the golf being played.Actually one of the best rounds in an open was played by Tommy Fleetwood but not a mention.
TW does something and sometime who moans about TW all the time puts a link up and all hell breaks loose.

I'm with Smiffy on common sense stand close at your peril.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So......when you're playing golf are you saying that you would play onto a green when other players/greenkeepers are still on there?
Stu, if people, whatever the reason, are in your way, on your line or near it surely you don't hit the ball until they are moved..or am I missing something.?
The marshalling was poor - no argument. But you can't hit a shot with people on your line of play

Look at Tigers stance, line of swing, where he's looking....the clip from behind shows him looking directly at the TV crane in the distance - straight over the crowd. The clip from the front - I assume from that TV crane - shows him looking, aiming and swinging directly over the crowd...

If I'd seen any player playing that shot of be saying the same thing. I'm not a Tiger hater - not a lover either.
I just think he was in the wrong .
		
Click to expand...

Big difference between any of us on a golf course and the best in the world.

How many times do you see top players playing blind shots over crowds or out of trees with spectators close by or the 18th tee shot at Augusta were the crowds line either side of the tee, whoâ€™s to blame if a pro shanks one in to the crowd?

Spectators know the risk and try and get close.

Tiger was not expecting that shot to come out the way it did.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 21, 2018)

I had a good (and long) day at the Open. Self indulgent post - here is my day at the Open.

Up at 4am and drove through myself from Glasgow. Didn't even see if anyone else wanted to come as I would be very happy doing my own thing and trying to see as much of the players I wanted to see.

Was on site about 0645 and on course just after 7. 

Waited for the Westwood group to tee off at 0719 and then walked up with them. Unfortunately he was playing with Kelly Kraft and Michael Hendry - two guys I wasn't that bothered about seeing. But I knew this would keep the crowd relatively low. 

Westy left a decent opportunity at the 1st well short. But got his 4. Then at the 2nd he missed the green front left and left his chip well short - 2 putting for bogey. At the 3rd, 4th and 5th he gave himself chances - but again couldn't convert. And by that time I'd had enough. I saw that Tommy Fleetwood was under par and decided to wait at the 5th green for his group (Stenson and Walker also playing). 

Tommy holed a beauty on 5 for birdie and so I stuck with that for a while. He made 2 putt pars on 6 & 7 and then he found another 15 footer to save par on par 3 8th (which got the crowd right into it). Then he rolled in a long putt at 9 for birdie and just missed a 15 / 20 footer at the 10th. 

I then needed the toilet and a coffee, so decided to do that and wait at the 10th green. The next group was Fitzpatrick / Henley / Rebula (none of whom were under par) so watched them on the 10th and then the McIlroy group came through (also playing with Olesson and Leishman. 

McIlroy was in position down the middle and the last to hit in. He hit a beauty into pin high left and poured the putt right in. Which obviously got the crowd going.

I went down the 11th to see the balls landing (all lay ups short of bunkers) and then they all missed birdie putts. 

I did the same at the 12th, where McIlroy hit a poor long putt from off the from right (to a back left pin) and made bogey. 

At that point they were going back to the par 3 13th which I was on the wrong side of the 12th to get to. It was massively busy at this point as there are a lot of tees & greens close together and it was obviously not early morning any more. So I decided to miss the 13th and try and get down to the 14th green. 

Unfortunately another toilet stop left me on the wrong side of the 14th fairway and by the time I got across, there was no chance of seeing anything at the 14th. I saw that Westwood had got his round back on track with an eagle at 14 so I elected to skip ahead and try and pick him up around the 16th. Ended up I saw him on the 17th fairway, where he was level par for the championship. 

Sadly he bogeyed 17 & 18. But I was well placed at the 18th on the left hand side, with a clear view of the green. So I waited there and saw the Fitzpatrick group finish. Then Tommy who hit 3 perfect shots to birdie 18 and take a share of the lead at -5! 

Rory next, who gave himself a great chance to share the lead as well, but sadly didn't make his putt. 

The weather had been ranging from drizzle to rain all day at this point (around 1235) so I went back to the spectator village and got some food and tried to dry out a bit. 

About 1:45 I headed back out to try and catch a glimpse of Tiger. I'm not a massive Tiger fan, but he's obviously a big draw and decided to see what I could of him (also playing with Russell Knox). Couldn't get near the 13th green (par 3) and so went up ahead to the 14th. Saw the Garcia group and managed to get in position to see the green (about 3 from the front). Just before they got onto the green, the rain stopped and the brolleys came down. 

Saw Matsuyama make eagle and then Knox and Tiger with tap in birdies. Again skipped the 15th and went to 16 green. Saw Garcia make an absolute horlicks of it and basically play himself out of making the cut. Then again saw the Tiger group come through. 

Matsuyama hit a great shot right over the hole & made 2. Knox and Woods both in the front right bunker - Woods left his short and Knox played a much better shot. Tiger 2 putt bogey and Knox made his. 

It was now close to 3pm and the weather much better. I decided to leave the Tiger bandwagon and picked up the Rose / Spieth group on the 1st green. I followed them round until the 7th tee and saw Rose miss a succession of putts for birdie and 1 for par. I saw Spieth hole a chip from the back of the 3rd green - which was just a brutal position, down hill lie and not a lot of green to work with. Very ominous display from him. 

At the 6th green, with Rose missing another birdie putt - I decided my weary legs and taken me round enough of the course. I went back to the spectator village, where a sun drenched crowd were taking very little interest in the golf (which was displayed on big screens). I waited to see Kisner finish, as he was threatening to take a 2 shot lead into the weekend. 

Saw him on the big screen take on a risky shot from the rough on 18 where he found the burn and made double bogey. At 6pm I headed out of the course and back onto the shuttle bus to the car park. I had covered 23km of Carnoustie and seen pretty much all of the course other than 13 and 15. 

Yes - the rain was a bummer, but in reality it kept the crowds a bit lower and I would have had almost zero chance of seeing much of McIlroy otherwise, and maybe not as much of Fleetwood. 

Also - as an experience, this was great. Especially seeing Fleetwood make 3 of his 6 birdies (and a save on 8). 

But as a spectator sport, golf is very difficult. Many greens are elevated and have very poor vantage points and at some holes the rope was at the top of a hill, meaning only really one person at the rope could get a clear view. 

And filtering in and out of stands is not possible if you want to follow a group round. Big banks (such as the one around the 1st green) is what is required. 

The ideal scenario is that someone you are a big fan of (who is not a massive draw) is out early and you can probably follow them for the front 9 ok. But at the weekend, with fewer groups (and many of them out of contention) it would be very difficult to see much of the important golf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

Wow - a little Article from GM and people bringing peoples personal lives into question , I donâ€™t think you could get anymore pathetic -some people need to have a hard look at themselves , and also accusations of trolling - I guess youâ€™re aiming that at GM then 

As for the incident, crowd need to take responsibility, the Marshalls and also the player - someone could have been hurt badly 

Marshall should have ensured the crowd were as back as possible , the player shouldnâ€™t have taken the shot until the crowd were at a safe place


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - a little Article from GM and people bringing peoples personal lives into question , I donâ€™t think you could get anymore pathetic -some people need to have a hard look at themselves , and also accusations of trolling - I guess youâ€™re aiming that at GM then 

As for the incident, crowd need to take responsibility, the Marshalls and also the player - someone could have been hurt badly 

Marshall should have ensured the crowd were as back as possible , the player shouldnâ€™t have taken the shot until the crowd were at a safe place
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s the way that you get all excited & cant wait to post anything negative towards Tiger ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Did you do the same when Rory hit the womenâ€™s hand? 

How can you constantly complain about the attention Tiger gets when you give him so much yourself?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Mark Leishman was my main bet &#128530;

But had a few small bets on Z Johnson,B Stone, L List & W Simpson.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 21, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I had a good (and long) day at the Open. Self indulgent post - here is my day at the Open.

Up at 4am and drove through myself from Glasgow. Didn't even see if anyone else wanted to come as I would be very happy doing my own thing and trying to see as much of the players I wanted to see.

Was on site about 0645 and on course just after 7. 

Waited for the Westwood group to tee off at 0719 and then walked up with them. Unfortunately he was playing with Kelly Kraft and Michael Hendry - two guys I wasn't that bothered about seeing. But I knew this would keep the crowd relatively low. 

Westy left a decent opportunity at the 1st well short. But got his 4. Then at the 2nd he missed the green front left and left his chip well short - 2 putting for bogey. At the 3rd, 4th and 5th he gave himself chances - but again couldn't convert. And by that time I'd had enough. I saw that Tommy Fleetwood was under par and decided to wait at the 5th green for his group (Stenson and Walker also playing). 

Tommy holed a beauty on 5 for birdie and so I stuck with that for a while. He made 2 putt pars on 6 & 7 and then he found another 15 footer to save par on par 3 8th (which got the crowd right into it). Then he rolled in a long putt at 9 for birdie and just missed a 15 / 20 footer at the 10th. 

I then needed the toilet and a coffee, so decided to do that and wait at the 10th green. The next group was Fitzpatrick / Henley / Rebula (none of whom were under par) so watched them on the 10th and then the McIlroy group came through (also playing with Olesson and Leishman. 

McIlroy was in position down the middle and the last to hit in. He hit a beauty into pin high left and poured the putt right in. Which obviously got the crowd going.

I went down the 11th to see the balls landing (all lay ups short of bunkers) and then they all missed birdie putts. 

I did the same at the 12th, where McIlroy hit a poor long putt from off the from right (to a back left pin) and made bogey. 

At that point they were going back to the par 3 13th which I was on the wrong side of the 12th to get to. It was massively busy at this point as there are a lot of tees & greens close together and it was obviously not early morning any more. So I decided to miss the 13th and try and get down to the 14th green. 

Unfortunately another toilet stop left me on the wrong side of the 14th fairway and by the time I got across, there was no chance of seeing anything at the 14th. I saw that Westwood had got his round back on track with an eagle at 14 so I elected to skip ahead and try and pick him up around the 16th. Ended up I saw him on the 17th fairway, where he was level par for the championship. 

Sadly he bogeyed 17 & 18. But I was well placed at the 18th on the left hand side, with a clear view of the green. So I waited there and saw the Fitzpatrick group finish. Then Tommy who hit 3 perfect shots to birdie 18 and take a share of the lead at -5! 

Rory next, who gave himself a great chance to share the lead as well, but sadly didn't make his putt. 

The weather had been ranging from drizzle to rain all day at this point (around 1235) so I went back to the spectator village and got some food and tried to dry out a bit. 

About 1:45 I headed back out to try and catch a glimpse of Tiger. I'm not a massive Tiger fan, but he's obviously a big draw and decided to see what I could of him (also playing with Russell Knox). Couldn't get near the 13th green (par 3) and so went up ahead to the 14th. Saw the Garcia group and managed to get in position to see the green (about 3 from the front). Just before they got onto the green, the rain stopped and the brolleys came down. 

Saw Matsuyama make eagle and then Knox and Tiger with tap in birdies. Again skipped the 15th and went to 16 green. Saw Garcia make an absolute horlicks of it and basically play himself out of making the cut. Then again saw the Tiger group come through. 

Matsuyama hit a great shot right over the hole & made 2. Knox and Woods both in the front right bunker - Woods left his short and Knox played a much better shot. Tiger 2 putt bogey and Knox made his. 

It was now close to 3pm and the weather much better. I decided to leave the Tiger bandwagon and picked up the Rose / Spieth group on the 1st green. I followed them round until the 7th tee and saw Rose miss a succession of putts for birdie and 1 for par. I saw Spieth hole a chip from the back of the 3rd green - which was just a brutal position, down hill lie and not a lot of green to work with. Very ominous display from him. 

At the 6th green, with Rose missing another birdie putt - I decided my weary legs and taken me round enough of the course. I went back to the spectator village, where a sun drenched crowd were taking very little interest in the golf (which was displayed on big screens). I waited to see Kisner finish, as he was threatening to take a 2 shot lead into the weekend. 

Saw him on the big screen take on a risky shot from the rough on 18 where he found the burn and made double bogey. At 6pm I headed out of the course and back onto the shuttle bus to the car park. I had covered 23km of Carnoustie and seen pretty much all of the course other than 13 and 15. 

Yes - the rain was a bummer, but in reality it kept the crowds a bit lower and I would have had almost zero chance of seeing much of McIlroy otherwise, and maybe not as much of Fleetwood. 

Also - as an experience, this was great. Especially seeing Fleetwood make 3 of his 6 birdies (and a save on 8). 

But as a spectator sport, golf is very difficult. Many greens are elevated and have very poor vantage points and at some holes the rope was at the top of a hill, meaning only really one person at the rope could get a clear view. 

And filtering in and out of stands is not possible if you want to follow a group round. Big banks (such as the one around the 1st green) is what is required. 

The ideal scenario is that someone you are a big fan of (who is not a massive draw) is out early and you can probably follow them for the front 9 ok. But at the weekend, with fewer groups (and many of them out of contention) it would be very difficult to see much of the important golf.
		
Click to expand...

Good read mate. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 21, 2018)

The best thing about the Open has been the burnt out fairway.  If the Open with all its resources cant keep it green what chance do i have with my garden.  Very quick end to the argument with the Mrs who thinks I am too lazy to carry a watering can around.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think itâ€™s the way that you get all excited & cant wait to post anything negative towards Tiger ï‘ï»

Did you do the same when Rory hit the womenâ€™s hand? 

How can you constantly complain about the attention Tiger gets when you give him so much yourself?
		
Click to expand...


Well said.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Well said.....
		
Click to expand...

Couldnâ€™t get anymore confirmation than that 

It doesnâ€™t matter what people say on the forum in regards there opinion and people of course can disagree but it should never get to the stage someoneâ€™s personal life should be challenged no matter whatâ€™s said - and if you think itâ€™s justified then that says a lot about you


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Couldnâ€™t get anymore confirmation than that 

It doesnâ€™t matter what people say on the forum in regards there opinion and people of course can disagree but it should never get to the stage someoneâ€™s personal life should be challenged no matter whatâ€™s said - and if you think itâ€™s justified then that says a lot about you
		
Click to expand...

Did I challenge anyone's personal life ?

Can you explain ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Did I challenge anyone's personal life ?

Can you explain ?
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t say you did - other people have and the post you agree with is suggesting that itâ€™s my fault because I brought Woods into the discussion ( despite someone mentioning him 3 posts before me )


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didnâ€™t say you did - other people have and the post you agree with is suggesting that itâ€™s my fault because I brought Woods into the discussion ( despite someone mentioning him 3 posts before me )
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see......

To be fair you do seem to talk about him a lot and itâ€™s not all good


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 21, 2018)

Enough already 
Back to The Open perlease 
&#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didnâ€™t say you did - other people have and the post you agree with is suggesting that itâ€™s my fault because I brought Woods into the discussion ( despite someone mentioning him 3 posts before me )
		
Click to expand...

Blimey think youâ€™ve taken my post all wrong Phillip.
I was just pointing out how much you love to discuss TigerðŸ‘ðŸ»

Iâ€™m extremely blooming sorry if Iâ€™ve offended you ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

So Rose only just made the cut,then shoots 7 under.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			So Rose only just made the cut,then shoots 7 under.
		
Click to expand...


Good round from Rose, how is Tiger going ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Good round from Rose, how is Tiger going ?
		
Click to expand...

-1 through 5


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			So Rose only just made the cut,then shoots 7 under.
		
Click to expand...

My Â£20.00 hasn't completely been flushed down the pan yet then.....
Another 64 tomorrow would do.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			My Â£20.00 hasn't completely been flushed down the pan yet then.....
Another 64 tomorrow would do.


Click to expand...

You back him to win or e/w?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Tiger looking good. 
So is Spieth.
Some great golf being played.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2018)

The first 9 all American, ominous


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			You back him to win or e/w?
		
Click to expand...

Errr........on the nose.
My each way bet has gone home...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Errr........on the nose.
My each way bet has gone home...


Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## merv79 (Jul 21, 2018)

Tiger is swinging it so well!!


----------



## woofers (Jul 21, 2018)

Is that an old Nike shirt Rory McIlroy is wearing ? It's got a collar.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Got to laugh at the idiots on twitter getting all upset if anyone suggests that Tiger could win it &#128514;.

Good to see him back in contention going into the final round of a Major. 

Some big names up there,tomorrow should be quality viewing


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

It's been great viewing so far.
The only issue I have is that the players are so good that the greenside bunkers don't seem to be enough of a hazard.
I've seen so many up and downs, it's amazing.
I'd be in them for a week!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 21, 2018)

If the course continues to play this favourably I can see extra holes being required tomorrow...

Great to see Tiger showing some decent form...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			If the course continues to play this favourably I can see extra holes being required tomorrow...

Great to see Tiger showing some decent form...
		
Click to expand...

Think a bit of wind expected tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2018)

Just been contacted by a friend whoâ€™s at The Open, he says you should hear the fiasco that is going on here for Tiger! 

As he says, itâ€™s an insult to all the other players, we didn't do this for Jack when Tiger was in his prime, so why the obsession with Tiger? 

Itâ€™s no wonder people get sick of him, heâ€™s rammed down your throat when others are having just as good a round, or particular hole, but weâ€™re subjected to non-stop Tiger frenzy. 

Itâ€™s an obsessive media & fan disorder which tablets need to be taken, in large quantities preferably ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just been contacted by a friend whoâ€™s at The Open, he says you should hear the fiasco that is going on here for Tiger! 

As he says, itâ€™s an insult to all the other players, we didn't do this for Jack when Tiger was in his prime, so why the obsession with Tiger? 

Itâ€™s no wonder people get sick of him, heâ€™s rammed down your throat when others are having just as good a round, or particular hole, but weâ€™re subjected to non-stop Tiger frenzy. 

Itâ€™s an obsessive media & fan disorder which tablets need to be taken, in large quantities preferably ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s back tho Fish :whoo::whoo::whoo:

Did you get all excited when it looked like his tee shot was on 18 was heading for a watery grave? ðŸ˜‚

Donâ€™t worry I canâ€™t see him winning it ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just been contacted by a friend whoâ€™s at The Open, he says you should hear the fiasco that is going on here for Tiger! 

As he says, itâ€™s an insult to all the other players, we didn't do this for Jack when Tiger was in his prime, so why the obsession with Tiger? 

Itâ€™s no wonder people get sick of him, heâ€™s rammed down your throat when others are having just as good a round, or particular hole, but weâ€™re subjected to non-stop Tiger frenzy. 

Itâ€™s an obsessive media & fan disorder which tablets need to be taken, in large quantities preferably ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Surely he could ignore it all and either sit on a hole and watch all the players coming through or follow whoever he likes??


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 21, 2018)

Imagine how far in front Speith would be if he hit a couple more fairways rather than having to make shots from the rough. Played very well though but still could have made it easier.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Surely he could ignore it all and either sit on a hole and watch all the players coming through or follow whoever he likes??
		
Click to expand...

But then he wouldnâ€™t be able to whinge about it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just been contacted by a friend whoâ€™s at The Open, he says you should hear the fiasco that is going on here for Tiger! 

As he says, itâ€™s an insult to all the other players, we didn't do this for Jack when Tiger was in his prime, so why the obsession with Tiger? 

Itâ€™s no wonder people get sick of him, heâ€™s rammed down your throat when others are having just as good a round, or particular hole, but weâ€™re subjected to non-stop Tiger frenzy. 

Itâ€™s an obsessive media & fan disorder which tablets need to be taken, in large quantities preferably ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

What fiasco?

As to lack of respect for the other players. Theyâ€™re all eating at the top table because of him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Imagine how far in front Speith would be if he hit a couple more fairways rather than having to make shots from the rough. Played very well though but still could have made it easier.
		
Click to expand...

All makes good viewing tho doesnâ€™t it ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			What fiasco?

As to lack of respect for the other players. Theyâ€™re all eating at the top table because of him.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of his fellow pros seem happy to see him back playing well.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			All makes good viewing tho doesnâ€™t it ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes, I'm loving it. 

Birdie on 16 too. Amazing.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			But then he wouldnâ€™t be able to whinge about it.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yes. Imagine being fortunate to see one of the best golfers in golf history playing extremely well.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			What fiasco?.
		
Click to expand...

Are you there, I assume not, if you are Iâ€™ll accept a different slant on it, so, if he says itâ€™s a fiasco with all the Tiger hype & giddiness everywhere, Iâ€™ll take that as fact. 

Is that ok with you.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Are you there, I assume not, if you are Iâ€™ll accept a different slant on it, so, if he says itâ€™s a fiasco with all the Tiger hype & giddiness everywhere, Iâ€™ll take that as fact. 

Is that ok with you.
		
Click to expand...

Calm down. I was simply curious if heâ€™d elaborated.

re the giddiness, itâ€™s tiger woods. Of course there is special interest in him. Just like when the past greats tee first at Augusta the sport panders to the greats. Itâ€™s what sells.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Haha yes. Imagine being fortunate to see one of the best golfers in golf history playing extremely well.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s laughable isnâ€™t it. 
Greatest golfer of his generation gets back to competing in a major & people seem surprised that people are talking about it. 
Even tho they are also talking about it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Itâ€™s laughable isnâ€™t it. 
Greatest golfer of his generation gets back to competing in a major & people seem surprised that people are talking about it. 
Even tho they are also talking about it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Precisely!

The same sort of criticism was made in 1986 when Nicklaus won The Masters having not really been a factor in the Majors for a few years. 

If the greatest of his generation comes back as Tiger has today much of the focus will inevitably be on him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Precisely!

The same sort of criticism was made in 1986 when Nicklaus won The Masters having not really been a factor in the Majors for a few years. 

If the greatest of his generation comes back as Tiger has today much of the focus will inevitably be on him.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s like theyâ€™re shocked by it. 
Itâ€™s not going to change so either get use to it or stop watching.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Great round for Tiger.....

Just been speaking to a mate who stays in Carnoustie and he says the town is buzzing after Tigers round Today, he even said the fish are jumping in the Barrie burn.

Great to see the Big Cat in contention and getting people excited in the game, golf needs Tiger we need Tiger come on Tiger


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just been contacted by a friend whoâ€™s at The Open, he says you should hear the fiasco that is going on here for Tiger! 

As he says, itâ€™s an insult to all the other players, we didn't do this for Jack when Tiger was in his prime, so why the obsession with Tiger? 

Itâ€™s no wonder people get sick of him, heâ€™s rammed down your throat when others are having just as good a round, or particular hole, but weâ€™re subjected to non-stop Tiger frenzy. 

Itâ€™s an obsessive media & fan disorder which tablets need to be taken, in large quantities preferably ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Shows how really un-informed you really are. Arnie's army were even worse. They used to ridicule Jack's weight. And used to shout racist remarks towards Player. God knows how the ethnic players of the day were treated. But don't let facts get in the way of trying to bash Tiger again ðŸ‘ðŸ…


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			Shows how really un-informed you really are. Arnie's army were even worse. They used to ridicule Jack's weight. And used to shout racist remarks towards Player. God knows how the ethnic players of the day were treated. But don't let facts get in the way of trying to bash Tiger again &#128077;&#128005;
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are spot on but does it no amaze you that some people only see or hear what they want to hear.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

That Leaderboard is a bit juicy isnâ€™t it 

Spieth , McIlroy , Woods all very close - could be a cracking game tomorrow 

So will one of them create a great story or is it going to be a new guy - that Xander Snufflufflugus looks a very tidy player


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2018)

Matt Kuchar must be one of the nicest, most harmless people in the world.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Matt Kuchar must be one of the nicest, most harmless people in the world.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing during his interview. 
No wonder heâ€™s so popular with the fans.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That Leaderboard is a bit juicy isnâ€™t it 

Spieth , McIlroy , Woods all very close - could be a cracking game tomorrow 

So will one of them create a great story or is it going to be a new guy - that Xander Snufflufflugus looks a very tidy player
		
Click to expand...

If Rory can't find a putting stroke and get his short game sorted then you can count him out, Spieth is looking good so I think it will be a good day tomorrow. 

Playing a Medal at Gleneagles on The PGA tomorrow teeing off at 8am then heading up to Carnoustie to catch the afternoon play.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			If Rory can't find a putting stroke and get his short game sorted then you can count him out, Spieth is looking good so I think it will be a good day tomorrow. 

Playing a Medal at Gleneagles on The PGA tomorrow teeing off at 8am then heading up to Carnoustie to catch the afternoon play.
		
Click to expand...

Wow your day really sucks tomorrow.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			What fiasco?

As to lack of respect for the other players. *Theyâ€™re all eating at the top table because of him.*

Click to expand...

Really?



HankMarvin said:



			Great round for Tiger.....

Just been speaking to a mate who stays in Carnoustie and he says the town is buzzing after Tigers round Today, he even said the fish are jumping in the Barrie burn.

Great to see the Big Cat in contention and getting people excited in the game, *golf needs Tiger* we need Tiger come on Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			If Rory can't find a putting stroke and get his short game sorted then you can count him out, Spieth is looking good so I think it will be a good day tomorrow. 

Playing a Medal at Gleneagles on The PGA tomorrow teeing off at 8am then heading up to Carnoustie to catch the afternoon play.
		
Click to expand...

Wind is going to play a key part tomorrow, hopefully it gets up to the reported 20-30mph 

Very hard to call but at the moment Spieth is prob the favourite- interesting to see how Woods will go


----------



## ademac (Jul 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Are you there, I assume not, if you are Iâ€™ll accept a different slant on it, so, if he says itâ€™s a fiasco with all the Tiger hype & giddiness everywhere, Iâ€™ll take that as fact. 

Is that ok with you.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wind is going to play a key part tomorrow, hopefully it gets up to the reported 20-30mph 

Very hard to call but at the moment Spieth is prob the favourite- interesting to see how Woods will go
		
Click to expand...

Will be good to watch the Tiger Stinger off the tee, not to many of the other guys in contention can play that shot as consistently as Tiger so it may work in his favour.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

slime said:



			really?



Really?
		
Click to expand...

really......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			Really?



Really?
		
Click to expand...

Imo yes. Woods brought the money to the game. Many players and coaches have said so in the past.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Imo yes. Woods brought the money to the game. Many players and coaches have said so in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they have. 
Top players aswell


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			Really?



Really?
		
Click to expand...

Woods was massive bringing the big money to the game - whether or not it would have happened could never be known

But Golf doesnâ€™t need Woods


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods was massive bringing the big money to the game - whether or not it would have happened could never be known

But Golf doesnâ€™t need Woods
		
Click to expand...

It wouldnâ€™t have happened ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods was massive bringing the big money to the game - whether or not it would have happened could never be known

But Golf doesnâ€™t need Woods
		
Click to expand...

I agree it doesnâ€™t need him (now), but looking at all the players around during his era, Iâ€™m not sure Mickelson who was most successful behind him would have been the marketing dream woods was. As well as the social barriers he broke down.

That being said, whilst the game on a whole may not. Individually Iâ€™m sure every event he goes to are extremely happy with the extra money it generates.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods was massive bringing the big money to the game - whether or not it would have happened could never be known

But Golf doesnâ€™t need Woods
		
Click to expand...

It seems that Sky and all the other broadcasters out there would disagree along with the increasing viewing numbers may also shoot down your thoughts.

TIGER is golf love him or hate him he is the one they all want to see of that there can be no doubt


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			It seems that Sky and all the other broadcasters out there would disagree along with the increasing viewing numbers may also shoot down your thoughts.

TIGER is golf love him or hate him he is the one they all want to see of that there can be no doubt
		
Click to expand...

Increased viewing figures just means more money to the media - but I very much doubt we will see an increase in the UK because itâ€™s still on a subscription service 

Tiger is Not golf - 

Golf is a sport that stands alone from one person 

Tiger Woods fans want to see Tiger Woods - that doesnâ€™t mean they are also golf fans , if they were they would be watching golf without him.

Golf has been fine before he arrived , fine when he took his multiple breaks and it will be fine when he leaves . 

As before it would be nice to see some facts and figures to back up your statements but as before I very much doubt that they will appear


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			really......
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I just don't agree.
McIroy, Speith, Johnson would still be great players 'eating at the top table' ................... why wouldn't they be?
Also, golf survived before Woods was on the scene and during his injury absence so no, golf doesn't need Woods and I don't need Woods.
We're all grateful for what he's done for the sport, that's not in question, but golf will be just fine without him.
To suggest otherwise is just silly.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			Nope, I just don't agree.
McIroy, Speith, Johnson would still be great players 'eating at the top table' ................... why wouldn't they be?
Also, golf survived before Woods was on the scene and during his injury absence so no Golf doesn't need Woods and I don't need Woods.
We're all grateful for what he's done for the sport, that's not in question, but golf will be just fine without him.
To suggest otherwise is just silly.
		
Click to expand...

Do you believe that golf would have as much money in it now if woods hadnâ€™t played the game?

All sports revenue is based on how they can market the product. The young superstars now will obviously continue from where it is now and if he retired I donâ€™t think it would fall back, but would Michelson, Singh, Duval, Els and the rest have captivated audiences like Woods did (does)?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you believe that golf would have as much money in it now if woods hadnâ€™t played the game?

All sports revenue is based on how they can market the product. The young superstars now will obviously continue from where it is now and if he retired I donâ€™t think it would fall back, but would Michelson, Singh, Duval, Els and the rest have captivated audiences like Woods did (does)?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Increased viewing figures just means more money to the media - but I very much doubt we will see an increase in the UK because itâ€™s still on a subscription service 

Tiger is Not golf - 

Golf is a sport that stands alone from one person 

Tiger Woods fans want to see Tiger Woods - that doesnâ€™t mean they are also golf fans , if they were they would be watching golf without him.

Golf has been fine before he arrived , fine when he took his multiple breaks and it will be fine when he leaves . 

As before it would be nice to see some facts and figures to back up your statements but as before I very much doubt that they will appear
		
Click to expand...

you are the google copy and paste expert and I am sure you could find all the facts and figures if you wanted but you just need to look at the crowds on course to see who they are following and then the players and the media will also speak about The Great One, yep that will be Tiger.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/amp.ti...woods-is-golfs-biggest-draw-152189?source=dam

And what does more viewers mean boys and girls? 
Thats right,more sponsorship & bigger winnings &#129335;*&#9794;&#65039;


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



*Do you believe that golf would have as much money in it now if woods hadnâ€™t played the game?
*
All sports revenue is based on how they can market the product. The young superstars now will obviously continue from where it is now and if he retired I donâ€™t think it would fall back, but would Michelson, Singh, Duval, Els and the rest have captivated audiences like Woods did (does)?
		
Click to expand...

No, but that was never in doubt ..................... was it?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 21, 2018)

I rather suspect Arnie and his army along with Mark McCormack did a whole lot with regard bringing interest and professionalism and therefore money into the game long before Tiger came into view...

Some short memories folk can have...


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			you are the google copy and paste expert and I am sure you could find all the facts and figures if you wanted but you just need to look at the crowds on course to see who they are following and then the players and the media will also speak about The Great One, yep that will be Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind me asking, what is your age?
Genuine question.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you believe that golf would have as much money in it now if woods hadnâ€™t played the game?

All sports revenue is based on how they can market the product. The young superstars now will obviously continue from where it is now and if he retired I donâ€™t think it would fall back, but would Michelson, Singh, Duval, Els and the rest have captivated audiences like Woods did (does)?
		
Click to expand...

Well said, usual suspects trying to shoot tiger down, heâ€™s an absolute legend and certainly raised the popularity of the game in my opinion.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Look at it this way Phil. 
Liverpool football club use to be a top team that won trophies,because of that people all over the world still want to watch them despite not winning aThe title for god knows how long.
They donâ€™t want to see Leicester as much dispite  them winning the title a few years back. 

Hope this helpsðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/amp.ti...woods-is-golfs-biggest-draw-152189?source=dam

And what does more viewers mean boys and girls? 
Thats right,more sponsorship & bigger winnings &#129335;*&#9794;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Spot on and think of all the new people who take an interest in the game just because Tiger is back


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			No, but that was never in doubt ..................... was it?
		
Click to expand...

Well the original point I made was that without woods the top guys now wouldnâ€™t be reaping the rewards (eating at the top table)  that they are now. 

So it appears it was....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			you are the google copy and paste expert and I am sure you could find all the facts and figures if you wanted but you just need to look at the crowds on course to see who they are following and then the players and the media will also speak about The Great One, yep that will be Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

I gave you the facts and figures but you didnâ€™t like them last time because it showed that golf in the UK has done fine without Woods 

The Open has been sold out each year even when Woods wasnâ€™t playing , the crowds still flock to see the guys play even when Woods isnâ€™t playing - look at the crowds for the Masters and PGA - people still go so itâ€™s quite clearly proof that Golf doesnâ€™t need Woods and Woods isnâ€™t golf. Viewing figures in the Uk will be small but thatâ€™s because itâ€™s on Sky 

Woods came along and boosted the sport , he was a marketing dream and the money followed , he gave the sport the leg up and the other players have followed him. The sport isnâ€™t going to take a nose dive when he stops - he hasnâ€™t over the years he didnâ€™t play 

If Woods wasnâ€™t playing the crowds would just go and watch someone else like they have done in previous years when he hasnâ€™t been around. 

A lot like Woods and will only watch him , there is also a lot that like Golf and want to watch more than just Woods and there is some that have switched off because people make it just about him. 

Golf has been around for centuries and it will continue to be around once he stops playing


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I rather suspect Arnie and his army along with Mark McCormack did a whole lot with regard bringing interest and professionalism and therefore money into the game long before Tiger came into view...

Some short memories folk can have...
		
Click to expand...

Cant forget a memory you didnâ€™t experience....

the current audience are there to watch (according to viewing figures) Mr Woods. That being said, I fully accept the Palmer was extemely popular and helped grow the game, but it still asks the question, would any of the others from Tigers generation build on those foundations and created the financial revenue streams as well as broke down the cultural barriers that woods did?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I gave you the facts and figures but you didnâ€™t like them last time because it showed that golf in the UK has done fine without Woods 

The Open has been sold out each year even when Woods wasnâ€™t playing , the crowds still flock to see the guys play even when Woods isnâ€™t playing - look at the crowds for the Masters and PGA - people still go so itâ€™s quite clearly proof that Golf doesnâ€™t need Woods and Woods isnâ€™t golf. Viewing figures in the Uk will be small but thatâ€™s because itâ€™s on Sky 

Woods came along and boosted the sport , he was a marketing dream and the money followed , he gave the sport the leg up and the other players have followed him. The sport isnâ€™t going to take a nose dive when he stops - he hasnâ€™t over the years he didnâ€™t play 

If Woods wasnâ€™t playing the crowds would just go and watch someone else like they have done in previous years when he hasnâ€™t been around. 

A lot like Woods and will only watch him , there is also a lot that like Golf and want to watch more than just Woods and there is some that have switched off because people make it just about him. 

Golf has been around for centuries and it will continue to be around once he stops playing
		
Click to expand...

All of that is true, but Only tells half the story. 

Viewing figures at majors will always sell out, but there are countless venues that have said ticket levels were raised once woods announced his appearance on tour. Golf canâ€™t survive on 4 majors a year. Itâ€™s why it has a wrap around season, constant marketing and whilst I agree that when he retires the tour will still be fine. Itâ€™s false to claim that his participation doesnâ€™t have an effect on viewing figures.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Well the original point I made was that without woods the top guys now wouldnâ€™t be reaping the rewards (eating at the top table)  that they are now. 

So it appears it was....
		
Click to expand...

On the No Laying Up podcast (best golf podcast there is) they interview all of the top players and I mean basically everyone in the top 10 in the world.

They always ask them, about the tiger factor and what % or winning is down to tiger. 

EVERY single one of them has said at least 50%. I think Els said about 70%.

People hugely underestimate how important he is too golf, and whilst golf might not â€˜needâ€™ Tiger. It benefits hugely from having him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Of course The Open would sell out without Woods. 
This is one of the biggest golfing events in the world & itâ€™s in Britain. 

You put Woods in a lesser event that struggles to attract the crowds & sponsors & guess what would happen?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			On the No Laying Up podcast (best golf podcast there is) they interview all of the top players and I mean basically everyone in the top 10 in the world.

They always ask them, about the tiger factor and what % or winning is down to tiger. 

EVERY single one of them has said at least 50%. I think Els said about 70%.

People hugely underestimate how important he is too golf, and whilst golf might not â€˜needâ€™ Tiger. It benefits hugely from having him.
		
Click to expand...

It is a very good podcast. 
Well worth a listen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			All of that is true, but Only tells half the story. 

Viewing figures at majors will always sell out, but there are countless venues that have said ticket levels were raised once woods announced his appearance on tour. Golf canâ€™t survive on 4 majors a year. Itâ€™s why it has a wrap around season, constant marketing and whilst I agree that when he retires the tour will still be fine. Itâ€™s false to claim that his participation doesnâ€™t have an effect on viewing figures.
		
Click to expand...

How many of those events are on the ET or in the UK ? Woods plays in one event in the UK - The Open - all those events in the US donâ€™t struggle financially - just look at the price money they give out , with Woods playing they will just give out more money in prize money. It wonâ€™t help â€œgrow the gameâ€ in this country , the viewing figures in this country arenâ€™t going to dramatically change because itâ€™s on a subscription service. If Woods stopped playing the US events would still go ahead with big prize money and crowds watching it. 

Statements like - Woods is golf and Golf needs Woods are clearly false 

Participation in the UK increased in the two years Woods was away , viewing figures decreased because the Open went to Sky . The British Masters has sold out every day for every event - without Woods.  The PGA sells out - without Woods 

If a sport is relying on one person then itâ€™s finished - but thankfully itâ€™s clearly not and the sports doesnâ€™t â€œneedâ€ Woods. He helped grow the game , he helped get more money for the players


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many of those events are on the ET or in the UK ? Woods plays in one event in the UK - The Open - all those events in the US donâ€™t struggle financially - just look at the price money they give out , with Woods playing they will just give out more money in prize money. It wonâ€™t help â€œgrow the gameâ€ in this country , the viewing figures in this country arenâ€™t going to dramatically change because itâ€™s on a subscription service. If Woods stopped playing the US events would still go ahead with big prize money and crowds watching it. 

Statements like - Woods is golf and Golf needs Woods are clearly false 

Participation in the UK increased in the two years Woods was away , viewing figures decreased because the Open went to Sky . The British Masters has sold out every day for every event - without Woods.  The PGA sells out - without Woods 

If a sport is relying on one person then itâ€™s finished - but thankfully itâ€™s clearly not and the sports doesnâ€™t â€œneedâ€ Woods. He helped grow the game , he helped get more money for the players
		
Click to expand...

But instead of constantly whinging about Woods coverage youâ€™ve got to understand itâ€™s like that because he is still the big draw. 
Or you could contact the broadcasters,present them with some of your â€œfactsâ€ and point out that theyâ€™ve got it all wrong.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 21, 2018)

Hell's teeth, half the threads on golfwrx are ruined by people having pointless circular arguements about Tiger, and now we're as bad.

Can't we put this in a separate thread that only the tragic go to...?

And speaking of tragic, spare a thought for Tommy having to watch zj waiting for the grass to finish growing for several hours tomorrow afternoon. Poor bugger.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many of those events are on the ET or in the UK ? Woods plays in one event in the UK - The Open - all those events in the US donâ€™t struggle financially - just look at the price money they give out , with Woods playing they will just give out more money in prize money. It wonâ€™t help â€œgrow the gameâ€ in this country , the viewing figures in this country arenâ€™t going to dramatically change because itâ€™s on a subscription service. If Woods stopped playing the US events would still go ahead with big prize money and crowds watching it. 

Statements like - Woods is golf and Golf needs Woods are clearly false 

Participation in the UK increased in the two years Woods was away , viewing figures decreased because the Open went to Sky . The British Masters has sold out every day for every event - without Woods.  The PGA sells out - without Woods 

If a sport is relying on one person then itâ€™s finished - but thankfully itâ€™s clearly not and the sports doesnâ€™t â€œneedâ€ Woods. He helped grow the game , he helped get more money for the players
		
Click to expand...

Yes without Woods, the game will be fine now. But that's down to the fact that Woods made it what it is (from a financial perspective). 

US events will still give big purses without him, but venues and local areas will do better with him playing as extra people do go and There for money is spent in larger amounts.


I'm not sure many have said golf can't survive without him, people have just stated tjat golf is currently like it is because of him.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 21, 2018)

For goodness stop digging phill


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Well the original point I made was that without woods the top guys now wouldnâ€™t be reaping the rewards (eating at the top table)  that they are now. 

So it appears it was....
		
Click to expand...

They'd still be eating at the top table, it's just that the food might be not quite as exquisite, but they'd still be at the top table. Woods doesn't own the top table.



Pin-seeker said:



			Of course The Open would sell out without Woods. 
This is one of the biggest golfing events in the world & itâ€™s in Britain. 

*You put Woods in a lesser event that struggles to attract the crowds & sponsors & guess what would happen?*

Click to expand...

Put McIlroy in instead of Woods and guess what will happen ....................... exactly the same, I'd suggest!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes without Woods, the game will be fine now. But that's down to the fact that Woods made it what it is (from a financial perspective). 

US events will still give big purses without him, but venues and local areas will do better with him playing as extra people do go and There for money is spent in larger amounts.


I'm not sure many have said golf can't survive without him, people have just stated tjat golf is currently like it is because of him.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not exactly sure if you are reading what I post and instead some pre conceived idea 

I have already said that Woods is one the main reasons why the financial rewards increased massively , havenâ€™t disputed that 

And my posts were in response to the statement from Hank that - Golf needs Woods and Woods is golf 

And yep in the US they may see benefit - the UK events donâ€™t need Woods to help boost the local area with the way people flock to see the golf for the Masters and the PGA


----------



## Del_Boy (Jul 21, 2018)

The sport needs all personality of golfers - believe it or not Woods is a unique personality in golf.  Will golf survive without Tiger  of course it will but does Tiger playing golf add another dimension to golf.  You bet it does


----------



## GG26 (Jul 21, 2018)

Forget Tiger, my main bet was on Schauffele and hopefully heâ€™ll have a good round tomorrow.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Forget Tiger, my main bet was on Schauffele and hopefully heâ€™ll have a good round tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I went for Molinari, who's doing okay right now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			I went for Molinari, who's doing okay right now.
		
Click to expand...

I had 9 picks. 
3 still have a slim chance.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 21, 2018)

I normally have a small amount on Spieth to make me feel better when he wins.

This time, I thought his form was so dodgy I didn't have too...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2018)

Slime said:



*They'd still be eating at the top table, it's just that the food might be not quite as exquisite, but they'd still be at the top table. Woods doesn't own the top table.*



Put McIlroy in instead of Woods and guess what will happen ....................... exactly the same, I'd suggest!
		
Click to expand...

My point was that he created the top table. They may well be there now, but it wouldnâ€™t exist like it does without him. 

Re small events, Woods would trump McIlroy all day long unless it was in Ireland in regards to people attending.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 21, 2018)

Interesting chat on Tiger. 

I think a sport benefits from having big rivalries or a big name who is successful.

People love watching someone who is the best, or may be the best. This is much better than having tournament wins spread across 25 guys.

As for the golf, Tiger was the best but is definitely no longer the best. Part of his success was that other players would beat themselves such was the fear factor. This is no longer the case. 

On Tigers best day no one could touch him, tomorrow he needs his very best day & it probably still wonâ€™t be enough.

one thing Iâ€™ve noticed with Tiger this year is that when heâ€™s pushed on a Sunday, he has gone backwards. Maybe trying to pull off shots heâ€™s not worked up to yet, or maybe heâ€™s not there mentally yet. But if he pushes tomorrow & he goes up the leaderboard, then we will know he is back.


----------



## Ragamuffin Gunner (Jul 21, 2018)

Heâ€™s just shot a 66 in the 3rd round of a major, and is clearly in contention. I think we know heâ€™s back!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I had 9 picks. 
3 still have a slim chance.
		
Click to expand...

I have 5 picks all have chance

Rose
Spieth 
Finau
Woods
Fleetwood


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I have 5 picks all have chance

Rose
Spieth 
Finau
Woods
Fleetwood
		
Click to expand...

 Z Johnson 
W Simpson 
A Noren 

Only small stake for the win.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 22, 2018)

Come on tiger &#128005; &#128005;


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2018)

Remember when Faldo hit the scene big time???? Golf in the UK took off. I had no real interest in the sport before then, but I don't mind admitting that Faldo's success sparked my enthusiasm. Look at the number of new golf courses that sprung up in the 80's and 90's to cater for the increased interest in the sport. Every paper you read was headlining Faldo, Leadbetter & Fanny Sunesson. It was like no other golfer existed. Faldo's private life was splashed all over the media...........You couldn't get away from it, and this was in the days before the internet, social media, twitter etc. 
Woods came along and took over from where Faldo left off. The biggest difference was that he was black. That was newsworthy in itself. How could a black guy, from such "humble" beginnings do so well in the wonderful world of golf???
He too sparked peoples imagination, the way that Faldo had done before him. And Arnie, Jack & Player before that.
It's a different world we live in nowadays. The world of "instant" news. If Woods had come along 50 years ago, there wouldn't be the debates there are now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2018)

Is it just me who can't be bothered with Butch Harmon's fawning style of commentary - and it not just over Tiger - when it reaches it's apotheosis.  

Been enjoying watching Tiger this week - but I wish all commentators - not just Harmon - would lay off it a bit with him - building him up for today.  Yes I know they are trying to sell their TV product to the non or occasional golfer - but ...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Is it just me who can't be bothered with Butch Harmon's fawning style of commentary - and it not just over Tiger - when it reaches it's apotheosis.  

Been enjoying watching Tiger this week - but I wish all commentators - not just Harmon - would lay off it a bit with him - building him up for today.  Yes I know they are trying to sell their TV product to the non or occasional golfer - but ...
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re not trying to sell anything, Sky have the contract and unless you already pay for it you wonâ€™t hear them.
Jordan Spieth could be the first player under 25 to win back to back Opens in over a century and more, was Spieth talking about that or was he talking about his dream about going up against Tiger in the last round of a Major.
Love or hate, like or dislike Woods, fact is he is still currently the biggest name in Golf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Theyâ€™re not trying to sell anything, Sky have the contract and unless you already pay for it you wonâ€™t hear them.
Jordan Spieth could be the first player under 25 to win back to back Opens in over a century and more, was Spieth talking about that or was he talking about his dream about going up against Tiger in the last round of a Major.
Love or hate, like or dislike Woods, fact is he is still currently the biggest name in Golf.
		
Click to expand...

If you find yourself watching in club, pub or at a friend's you might find yourself so enthused that you go take out a Sky subscription?  Only trying to find a reason for Tiger-obsession...he might be a big name but if they don;t need to sell their coverage why do the producers continue to focus on him and the the commentators give us such fawning commentary.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you find yourself watching in club, pub or at a friend's you might find yourself so enthused that you go take out a Sky subscription?  Only trying to find a reason for Tiger-obsession...he might be a big name but that does not mean that producers need to focus on him and the the commentators have to give us such fawning commentary.
		
Click to expand...

I find myself in total agreement with you here SILH.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2018)

I think itâ€™s between the top 4 now. Donâ€™t think that all of them will have a stinker and let the others in.Spieth must really fancy his chances as the others havenâ€™t been in that position before. Wouldnâ€™t mind one bit if he won this one. Iâ€™ve really started to admire him since his Augusta meltdown.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you find yourself watching in club, pub or at a friend's you might find yourself so enthused that you go take out a Sky subscription?  Only trying to find a reason for Tiger-obsession...he might be a big name but that does not mean that producers need to focus on him and the the commentators have to give us such fawning commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Does it not say something if ALL the media are talking about him, ALL the players are talking about him and he gets the largest crowds following him at Carnoustie.
Thereâ€™s an argument that he has had the biggest impact as a player in the history of Golf.
Iâ€™m not a fan of the bloke, but you have to accept the circus that happens around him while heâ€™s still playing.
Heâ€™s been written off numerous times and heâ€™s back â€œagainâ€
This will continue until he retires or moves to the Seniors tour.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2018)

I remember Butch Harmon telling Darren Clarke if he wants to win this week he's going to have to beat Tiger
Darren replied 
''If I want to win this week, I'll have to beat everyone''


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

Tiger's going to have a tough time winning this today.
You have to expect one of the 9 and 8 under players to shoot 2/3/4 under again today.
So he's got to be looking at a 65 or better to realistically have a chance.
Doable but not easy.
I think this is Spieth's to lose..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Tiger's going to have a tough time winning this today.
You have to expect one of the 9 and 8 under players to shoot 2/3/4 under again today.
So he's got to be looking at a 65 or better to realistically have a chance.
Doable but not easy.
I think this is Spieth's to lose..
		
Click to expand...

You do know their are other players apart from tiger at the top end of the leaderboard &#128513;


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

And there was me expecting everyone to be talking Tiger......


----------



## pendodave (Jul 22, 2018)

If spieth shots a couple under, there's only really 4 guys in it.

I think the state of the rough helps him avoid the blow ups - he has a fantastic short game, and even if he gets a bit wayward (which he certainly might), is not so penal that he can't keep knocking out pars.

Obviously hoping for a Brit, European, Rest of the world, Septic, Webb Simpson in that order. Just think I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

Great to see so many in with a shout.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Great to see so many in with a shout.
		
Click to expand...

It is but they're only in with a shout if the top 5 shoot level or over par..
I don't think there as many in wth a real shout as the pundits are saying.
Gonna be an interesting day


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hoping the wind kicks up a bit. I think spieth will have it done and dusted with a few to play. Other than the final few. Wayward tee shots arent hammering anyone and heâ€™s the best player since woods (sorry to bring him up) at winning when nit at his best.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			And there was me expecting everyone to be talking Tiger......
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 22, 2018)

I remain in hope of Justin having another good round whilst all others come up short...


And, can we have more of Paul Lawrie in commentary...


----------



## Sweep (Jul 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			And, can we have more of Paul Lawrie in commentary...
		
Click to expand...

Is anyone else under the impression that Sam Locke has something to do with the Paul Lawrie Golf Centre in Aberdeen?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			You do know their are other players apart from tiger at the top end of the leaderboard &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

But Tiger is the only one with an outside chance of beating Jack's tally of Majors in the foreseeable future....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			But Tiger is the only one with an outside chance of beating Jack's tally of Majors in the foreseeable future....
		
Click to expand...

Tongue was in cheek mate.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

Just back from a swim in the sea on the St Andrews side of the Tay Firth (yeah itâ€™s great living here, sorry) and itâ€™s getting very windy. Trying to decide whether I should head back to the course or sit in and watch from home. Itâ€™s such a lovely day Iâ€™d like to be outdoors... but Â£90 fo entry again is going to sting. Canâ€™t decide... either way Iâ€™m super hyped for a historic showdown.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

Getting worried, Mickelsonâ€™s shirt not bothering me as much as when he first wore them! :rofl:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Getting worried, Mickelsonâ€™s shirt not bothering me as much as when he first wore them! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean but it's still so wrong..!!:mmm:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Does it not say something if ALL the media are talking about him, ALL the players are talking about him and he gets the largest crowds following him at Carnoustie.
Thereâ€™s an argument that he has had the biggest impact as a player in the history of Golf.
Iâ€™m not a fan of the bloke, but you have to accept the circus that happens around him while heâ€™s still playing.
Heâ€™s been written off numerous times and heâ€™s back â€œagainâ€
This will continue until he retires or moves to the Seniors tour.
		
Click to expand...

We are talking about Sky TV coverage on this - not whether Tiger is worthy of media-wide adulation and the value of that in encouraging non or occasional golfers to participate.

We here are all golfers.  if we are watching on Sky Sports, Sky Golf or Sky Major Event then we have already bought into Sky.  yes there will be a few watching who don't currently play - but I suggest these numbers are very few.

We don't need to hear Tiger-love.  We already go for it or we don't.

Personally?  I previously had no time for Tiger Woods.  But I like to see someone come through bad times and strive to rebuild their life/career - and especially if they can throw in a good dollop of humility along the way - something I hear these days from Tiger these days - and that I like.  So if it comes down to Tiger vs Speith - I'll go Tiger.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I know what you mean but it's still so wrong..!!:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 22, 2018)

I hope Tiger does it today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Why are we seeing Harry Kane in the Skyzone and watching him hitting shots ?!  

Itâ€™s The Open - shows the golf for goodness sake

Was listening to 5live on the way home yesterday and Paul Lawrie was commentating and he was superb - his assessment of Amatuer Golfers and the distance they claim to hit the ball was very funny


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why are we seeing Harry Kane in the Skyzone and watching him hitting shots ?!  

Itâ€™s The Open - shows the golf for goodness sake

Was listening to 5live on the way home yesterday and Paul Lawrie was commentating and he was superb - his assessment of Amatuer Golfers and the distance they claim to hit the ball was very funny
		
Click to expand...

You go on about Sky being bad for Golf, do you not think that them getting one of, if not the most, current high profile English Footballers in the studio if might inspire a kid or 2, ie, itâ€™s cool (or whatever current phrase) to like both Football and Golf.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 22, 2018)

Donâ€™t underestimate Schauffele.  The way he closed out his two PGA tournaments last year, including the final of the FedEx Cup, impressed me and I have followed him since.  He struck me as someone who can stand up to the pressure - today will tell if I was right.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Donâ€™t underestimate Schauffele.  The way he closed out his two PGA tournaments last year, including the final of the FedEx Cup, impressed me and I have followed him since.  He struck me as someone who can stand up to the pressure - today will tell if I was right.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he hits a very good ball and is part of that class of 2011 - very impressive last year in the Tour Championship

Guys on the radio saying the wind is picking up a lot


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

Has Tiger lost his contact lenses?
He's two very wide putts so far....


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Has Tiger lost his contact lenses?
He's two very wide putts so far....
		
Click to expand...

That's my excuse .

Rorys mentally gone already


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Has Tiger lost his contact lenses?
He's two very wide putts so far....
		
Click to expand...

that last one looked right in the middle to me


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			that last one looked right in the middle to me
		
Click to expand...

He probably mis-read it.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

He's obviously found them then.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

Tiger the only person under par in the leading 15 groups. 

But haters gotta hate.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 22, 2018)

Well, I am no Tiger lover...
But, I am enjoying watching him play this afternoon...


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

That was a bad play from Spieth


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

This is getting very exciting.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I am no Tiger lover...
But, I am enjoying watching him play this afternoon...
		
Click to expand...

Yes he looks in complete control at the moment


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			That was a bad play from Spieth
		
Click to expand...

Can't get my head around what he was doing there......


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Can't get my head around what he was doing there......
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was a strange one


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 22, 2018)

They're coming back to Tiger , he's now joint leader :whoo:


----------



## IanM (Jul 22, 2018)

Woods on top..... wonder if Jackâ€™s cheering for him?ðŸ˜


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2018)

Not tiger!!


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

Superb up and down :thup:


----------



## GG26 (Jul 22, 2018)

Tiger winning would be great for the profile of golf, but come on Xander!!


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 22, 2018)

I canâ€™t wait to search for all the â€˜Tigers Doneâ€™ posts tomorrow


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

Wooft what a bunker shot from Tiger


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2018)

Getting a bit sick of the media focussing so much on the leader here...


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2018)

Come on Tiger, great championship on our hands &#128512;


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

Want Tiger to win but having backed Molinari at 66/1 Iâ€™m liking how steady he is.

This is great.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Getting a bit sick of the media focussing so much on the leader here...
		
Click to expand...

Who should they focus on ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			I canâ€™t wait to search for all the â€˜Tigers Doneâ€™ posts tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Why Sam ?

What does it prove - itâ€™s not just people on here who thought he wouldnâ€™t win another major - plenty of people thought his time had gone both in the media and on the course. Itâ€™s just an opinion from people who seeing how he hasnâ€™t won a major since 2008 itâ€™s pretty fair shout 

Right now he is hitting some quality shots , short game is brilliant , the bunker shot from the fairway was just pure power that we used to see - but this is far from done yet - lot of holes to play out just yet 

But this is a massive chance for Woods - prob his best for a decade.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

If only Rory could put


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why Sam ?

What does it prove - itâ€™s not just people on here who thought he wouldnâ€™t win another major - plenty of people thought his time had gone both in the media and on the course. Itâ€™s just an opinion from people who seeing how he hasnâ€™t won a major since 2008 itâ€™s pretty fair shout 

Right now he is hitting some quality shots , short game is brilliant , the bunker shot from the fairway was just pure power that we used to see - but this is far from done yet - lot of holes to play out just yet 

But this is a massive chance for Woods - prob his best for a decade.
		
Click to expand...

Even if he doesnâ€™t win Iâ€™m resurrecting the post mate.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2018)

Good shout of fore.. going over to find the fan.. signing a glove.. 

Class


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 22, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			If only Rory could put
		
Click to expand...

 I hope he improves, i've bet Rory Â£5 e/w @ 18/1, and Tiger Â£5 e/w @ 25/1


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2018)

Pepperrell clear favourite now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Shots being thrown away - Rose with a big eagle to get right in and Pepperall must be enjoying the shots leaking away


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shots being thrown away - Rose with a big eagle to get right in and *Pepperell must be enjoying the shots leaking away*

Click to expand...

He's gone from 36th to 5th .................... and will probably go higher!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Pepperrell clear favourite now
		
Click to expand...

20/1


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2018)

This is nerve wracking, come on Tiger.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2018)

Christ, come on Rory &#128514;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2018)

If only Rory could putt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Come on Rory and Rosie !!!!

Woods canâ€™t find a fairway and itâ€™s costing him


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

If only Rory could putt....


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			If the course continues to play this favourably I can see extra holes being required tomorrow...
		
Click to expand...

Believe this prediction looking more and more likely...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2018)

5 way playoff with Eddie Pep, Emol,Tiger, speith and Rose
That would be interesting


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

We could be going to a final 3 hole stretch at Carnoustie with a big group sharing the lead here. Amazing viewing.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

You heard it here first.
They're all going to be level until Spieth birdies the last to win by 1


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			You heard it here first.
They're all going to be level until Spieth birdies the last to win by 1
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport...


----------



## IanM (Jul 22, 2018)

You might be right... close stuff


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

There might not be enough daylight left tonight you know. Pace isnâ€™t quick with scores as they are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Woods with a birdie sneaks close back - this is getting very close 

But Molinari goes ahead - would be brilliant if he kept going

Big par 3 coming up 

And brilliant from Rose on 18


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2018)

Eddie Pep can go home now &#128546;


----------



## Midnight (Jul 22, 2018)

Loving this Open,  still close at the moment. Molinari is very consistent.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Loving this Open,  still close at the moment. Molinari is very consistent.
		
Click to expand...

It shows how superbly the course has been set up. Great job by all concerned.

I hope Molinari wins it.


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It shows how superbly the course has been set up. Great job by all concerned.

*I hope Molinari wins it.*

Click to expand...

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Come on Molinari- people shouting at Woods - thatâ€™s poor and not what you normally see at the Open - at the US Events yes but it seems the idiots getting the boat over


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2018)

Donâ€™t let the yanks in the crowd. Classless 

Bit of luck woods shot didnâ€™t actually go stray there or he would have been fuming 

However surprised he didnâ€™t injure himself recoiling like that


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Come on Molinari- people shouting at Woods - thatâ€™s poor and not what you normally see at the Open - at the US Events yes but it seems the idiots getting the boat over
		
Click to expand...

The UK is full roasters...


----------



## JamesR (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Come on Molinari- people shouting at Woods - thatâ€™s poor and not what you normally see at the Open - at the US Events yes but it seems the idiots getting the boat over
		
Click to expand...

Was there on Thursday and someone shouted bababooy after a DJ tee shot.

The rest of the crowd reacted by ridiculing him and calling him every name under the sun. There was very little shouting out except when following Tiger.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Was there on Thursday and someone shouted bababooy after a DJ tee shot.

The rest of the crowd reacted by ridiculing him and calling him every name under the sun. There was very little shouting out except when following Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Yep can see Woods has a very vocal crowd following him which makes the round Molinari put together even better

The USGA should give the R&A a shout about how to set up a fair course as well


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

That's another shoe-in for the Ryder Cup then....


----------



## JamesR (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep can see Woods has a very vocal crowd following him which makes the round Molinari put together even better
		
Click to expand...

Frankieâ€™s a stud


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Get in there !!!!! Come on Franky really hope itâ€™s enoigh


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

Bearing in mind the circus that follows Tiger, the toughness of the course, I really think Molinari's round is one of the best 69's ever played.


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Molinari!


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The USGA should give the R&A a shout about how to set up a fair course as well
		
Click to expand...

How do you mean? 
I'm confused, do you think the course is unfair?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

Superb from Molinari. That has to be the straightest round of golf Iâ€™ve ever seen.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			How do you mean? 
I'm confused, do you think the course is unfair?
		
Click to expand...

The opposite Iâ€™d have thought


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

Not a bogey since the 15th hole on Friday, awesome performance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			How do you mean? 
I'm confused, do you think the course is unfair?
		
Click to expand...

The total opposite 

The R&A have set the Course up perfect - itâ€™s tough , fair and just natural 

They havenâ€™t made the course a joke - itâ€™s rewarded good golf and punsihed bad golf - this is how a major should be


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The total opposite 

The R&A have set the Course up perfect - itâ€™s tough , fair and just natural 

They havenâ€™t made the course a joke - itâ€™s rewarded good golf and punsihed bad golf - this is how a major should be
		
Click to expand...

Right, sorry I missed the irony. :thup:
You're absolutely bob on, the course has been set up beautifully, especially considering the unseasonable weather they've had up there.
It's made for an incredible championship!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

To be fair they were lucky it rained and it got windy. The course is setup great but it came close to being daft. But achieving that balance is all credit to the job theyâ€™ve done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Really chuffed for Molinari- thatâ€™s a brilliant round in the conditions , even more so with him playing alongside Woods and the circus that followed him - if Rory , Rose or Tommy wasnâ€™t going to win then Molinari is the next best thing 

Also good to see a few of the big Europeans in the top 10 of the leaderboard but not many big US players about 

Also how great is thats Schuaffle - played superbly and a great interaction with the crowd - seems a US player who is likeable as his demeanour is far better than others


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Jul 22, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 22, 2018)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			Not a bogey since the *17th hole* on Friday, awesome performance.
		
Click to expand...

That's better ...................... doh!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 
Canâ€™t see many people being unhappy to see him win.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

Superb. And best of all, Molinari won with exhibition sensible golf. Heâ€™s not big, heâ€™s not long, he just plots and plods it around. Lovely golf. 

Made even better by my huge Â£2 bet on him at 66/1.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2018)

Great win :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Superb. And best of all, Molinari won with exhibition sensible golf. Heâ€™s not big, heâ€™s not long, he just plots and plods it around. Lovely golf. 

Made even better by my huge Â£2 bet on him at 66/1. 

Click to expand...

Mines a pint ðŸ‘


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 22, 2018)

A much deserved win by Molinari. His form in the last couple months has been sublime. 

Would had loved a historic Tiger win, but a Â£40 bet at 33/1 will just do instead. :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Even if he doesnâ€™t win Iâ€™m resurrecting the post mate.
		
Click to expand...

Please donâ€™t. He didnâ€™t win and we really canâ€™t be bothered going over it all again.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 22, 2018)

They really need to work on these presentation ceremonies.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Mines a pint &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

No punt; no pint!

Great to see that Tiger is definitely back too!

R&A did a much better job with course setup than USGA at their Open! 8 Under winning score is fine on a relatively benign Carnoustie!


----------



## user2010 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank Grud, Woods or Spieth didn't win:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Thank Grud, Woods or Spieth didn't win:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is this your Deity or a new one that's been discovered..?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Please donâ€™t. He didnâ€™t win and we really canâ€™t be bothered going over it all again.
		
Click to expand...

I think that was his big chance -most of the big guns tripping over themselves and no real dominant performance from a big player and it was there for him but two really poor irons shots and then the attempt at a flop shot just knocked him and he couldnâ€™t seem to recover from it - not sure if he will get a chance like that again , played some brilliant shots though - that bunker shot was just outstanding


----------



## ademac (Jul 22, 2018)

A great open championship and a worthy winner bet JEEEZ the chap doing the presentation had as much charisma as a wet leaf! Zzzzzzz


----------



## Whydowedoit (Jul 22, 2018)

A really good quality Open. In fact the last three have been top quality. Worthy winner in Francesco, really pleased to see a European winner win a tough Open. So many quality players in contention. Wish I'd gone up there. Remember watching quite a few players closely at the Wentworth PGA three years ago. Of them, Danny Willett won the Masters, Brooks Koepka won two US Opens, Francesco Molinari is Open Champion, & Tommy Fleetwood is European No1, not a bad return! This win can only be even better for European Golf. Such a shame this could only be seen on Sky. Really need to change that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think that was his big chance -most of the big guns tripping over themselves and no real dominant performance from a big player and it was there for him but two really poor irons shots and then the attempt at a flop shot just knocked him and he couldnâ€™t seem to recover from it - not sure if he will get a chance like that again , played some brilliant shots though - that bunker shot was just outstanding
		
Click to expand...

So Tigers big chance was because the big guns gave him a chance,behave yourself.

He had a great chance because he played well to get himself in contention,yes he had a chance to win but blew it himself,others faltered but I'm sure that was pressure.
Your boy lost it mentally very early in the round but got lifted by a lucky eagle.
From a guy who said he will never win on the tour against,wouldn't come in the top 10 in a PGA event and wouldn't contend in a major again,I think he's proved you wrong
Great drama
Well done Francesco.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			A much deserved win by Molinari. His form in the last couple months has been sublime. 

Would had loved a historic Tiger win, but a Â£40 bet at 33/1 will just do instead. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well done good tipping


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

Happy days, nice ton return from Â£2.50 e/w, cheers Franco :whoo:


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2018)

Great open, deserved winner and great final day, glad to witness it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 22, 2018)

Exciting Open, great to see one of our own winning. 

Especially one who knows where the fairways are.


----------



## ademac (Jul 22, 2018)

Great to see Eddie Pepperell do well. Local to me so always good to see. Like the fact he said he was hungover too! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 22, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			They really need to work on these presentation ceremonies.
		
Click to expand...

It is like the 'establishment's version of the Wheel Tappers and Shunters Social Club


----------



## Parsaregood (Jul 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			So Tigers big chance was because the big guns gave him a chance,behave yourself.

He had a great chance because he played well to get himself in contention,yes he had a chance to win but blew it himself,others faltered but I'm sure that was pressure.
Your boy lost it mentally very early in the round but got lifted by a lucky eagle.
From a guy who said he will never win on the tour against,wouldn't come in the top 10 in a PGA event and wouldn't contend in a major again,I think he's proved you wrong
Great drama
Well done Francesco.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you here, some people just don't like tiger and can't help try and put him down. The guy is a class act on a golf course and in my opinion played golf at a level nobody will see again, 681 weeks number 1 in the world says it all. He made a bad swing on 11 and it cost him off the tee, no doubt in my mind he will win at least 1 more major, might not get to 18 but his day will come again. If you don't like him fine but don't put him down and degrade his golf by saying he only got there by others not playing well, childish and bitter in my opinion.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Totally agree with you here, some people just don't like tiger and can't help try and put him down. The guy is a class act on a golf course and in my opinion played golf at a level nobody will see again, 681 weeks number 1 in the world says it all. He made a bad swing on 11 and it cost him off the tee, no doubt in my mind he will win at least 1 more major, might not get to 18 but his day will come again. If you don't like him fine but don't put him down and degrade his golf by saying he only got there by others not playing well, childish and bitter in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.

Great win for Francesco, a very worthy winner and seems a class act.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Totally agree with you here, some people just don't like tiger and can't help try and put him down. The guy is a class act on a golf course and in my opinion played golf at a level nobody will see again, 681 weeks number 1 in the world says it all. He made a bad swing on 11 and it cost him off the tee, no doubt in my mind he will win at least 1 more major, might not get to 18 but his day will come again. If you don't like him fine but don't put him down and degrade his golf by saying he only got there by others not playing well, childish and bitter in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

No one has said he only got there by others not playing well ?!

Suggest you read the actual post as opposed to a post that thinks something was said that wasnâ€™t

The point I made was today no one was grabbing it - all the current big players werenâ€™t there to take the chance - most of the Worlds Top Ten either missed of the cut or were faltering so it was a great chance for Woods to really go and grab the major - he got the lead and years back he would have just romped away - but he faltered and his poor play over 2/3 holes cost him at the end of the day. 

Woods did well - he had one really great round and three rounds of Par , he had his best chance to win a major in a decade and his swing let him down


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one has said he only got there by others not playing well ?!

Suggest you read the actual post as opposed to a post that thinks something was said that wasnâ€™t

The point I made was today no one was grabbing it - all the current big players werenâ€™t there to take the chance - most of the Worlds Top Ten either missed of the cut or were faltering so it was a great chance for Woods to really go and grab the major - he got the lead and years back he would have just romped away - but he faltered and his poor play over 2/3 holes cost him at the end of the day. 

Woods did well - he had one really great round and three rounds of Par , he had his best chance to win a major in a decade and his swing let him down
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so

But He Is Back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Maybe so

But He Is Back 

Click to expand...

He has been back since about March was it ? So coming up to 5 months he has been back now &#128077;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Maybe so

But He Is Back 

Click to expand...

Heâ€™s about as welcome as voldemort in my opinion :lol:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one has said he only got there by others not playing well ?!

Suggest you read the actual post as opposed to a post that thinks something was said that wasnâ€™t

The point I made was today no one was grabbing it - all the current big players werenâ€™t there to take the chance - most of the Worlds Top Ten either missed of the cut or were faltering so it was a great chance for Woods to really go and grab the major - he got the lead and years back he would have just romped away - but he faltered and his poor play over 2/3 holes cost him at the end of the day. 

Woods did well - he had one really great round and three rounds of Par , he had his best chance to win a major in a decade and his swing let him down
		
Click to expand...

Same for Rory ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has been back since about March was it ? So coming up to 5 months he has been back now ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Think Fragger means that heâ€™s REALLY back now ðŸ˜. 
And blooming great to see aswell. 
Splendid ðŸ¤—


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 22, 2018)

This time last year, Tiger was literally a cripple at just over 1000th in the world rankings.
The OAP is 42 with a fused back and fought his way all the way to 50th in the world in the space of 6-7 months. His goal was obviously to win a major or two but importantly get into the WGC-Bridgestone Invitational as it will be the last time played at the Firestone Country Club. A place that holds dear to his heart, not to mention many victories there. 

Massive fan or not, how anyone can still bitch and moan about the man and not be impressed with what he's achieved in such a short period of time puzzles me. 

Obviously not TRUE GOLF fans.....


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 22, 2018)

Fantastic championship. 

Absolutely perfect set up from the R&A. To have the best players in the world finish no better than -8 over 4 days in reasonably decent weather is just immense. Very glad we got a bit of wind today, which I think helped to aid the drama. 

Also puts the USGA to shame with their complete failure to set up a US Open correctly.

Really chuffed for Francesco Molinari - a quiet guy who goes about his business with professionalism and class. Perhaps he has taken the next step in the past month or so, and is now a true world player. 

Jordan Spieth was the big dud of the day. No birdies and a pile of dropped shots. Didn't hole anything all day and in the end wasn't even in the mix with a few to play. In all honesty, he is not playing well enough off the tee and in previous years, his short game bailed him out. It used to be that he could get up & down from anywhere. It seems putting in particular has regressed to 'in the pack' and the long game is simply not good enough at that level.

I guess slightly unfair to be too critical of him given the likes of Dustin Johnson, Justin Thomas and John Rahm didn't make the cut.  

Of course, Tiger got things going. But lets not get carried away. Like many other tournaments this season, he has done well but there's still a few guys ahead of him. Every chance I will be proved wrong, but Tiger over a season is now a top 25 player. Good, but no longer great. If he stays fit he will have chances to win majors - probably Masters or Open Championships. 

Perhaps he will never get a better chance to get to 15 majors than he had today, but no doubt the Tiger fans and much of the media will massively over hype today in terms of the Tiger factor. 

Not hating on Tiger, just being realistic about his current level and his position in the game. There's a load of guys better than him, albeit coming back from so far down is probably not something many other guys would have been able to do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			This time last year, Tiger was literally a cripple at just over 1000th in the world rankings.
The OAP is 42 with a fused back and fought his way all the way to 50th in the world in the space of 6-7 months. His goal was obviously to win a major or two but importantly get into the WGC-Bridgestone Invitational as it will be the last time played at the Firestone Country Club. A place that holds dear to his heart, not to mention many victories there. 

*Massive fan or not, how anyone can still bitch and moan about the man and not be impressed with what he's achieved in such a short period of time puzzles me. *

Obviously not TRUE GOLF fans.....

Click to expand...


Unless I have missed something no one is moaning and bitching about him - just people giving an opinion on how he played today 

Woods has been back for a number of months now and has had chances to get a win but it seems he canâ€™t get the game over the line for the win - he had issues off the tee , long irons and missed a lot of putts -

He had 3 rounds of par and one round of 5 under so was the 5 under round the one off ? 





Grant85 said:



			Fantastic championship. 

Absolutely perfect set up from the R&A. To have the best players in the world finish no better than -8 over 4 days in reasonably decent weather is just immense. Very glad we got a bit of wind today, which I think helped to aid the drama. 

Also puts the USGA to shame with their complete failure to set up a US Open correctly.

Really chuffed for Francesco Molinari - a quiet guy who goes about his business with professionalism and class. Perhaps he has taken the next step in the past month or so, and is now a true world player. 

Jordan Spieth was the big dud of the day. No birdies and a pile of dropped shots. Didn't hole anything all day and in the end wasn't even in the mix with a few to play. In all honesty, he is not playing well enough off the tee and in previous years, his short game bailed him out. It used to be that he could get up & down from anywhere. It seems putting in particular has regressed to 'in the pack' and the long game is simply not good enough at that level.

I guess slightly unfair to be too critical of him given the likes of Dustin Johnson, Justin Thomas and John Rahm didn't make the cut.  

Of course, Tiger got things going. But lets not get carried away. Like many other tournaments this season, he has done well but there's still a few guys ahead of him. Every chance I will be proved wrong, but Tiger over a season is now a top 25 player. Good, but no longer great. If he stays fit he will have chances to win majors - probably Masters or Open Championships. 

Perhaps he will never get a better chance to get to 15 majors than he had today, but no doubt the Tiger fans and much of the media will massively over hype today in terms of the Tiger factor. 

Not hating on Tiger, just being realistic about his current level and his position in the game. There's a load of guys better than him, albeit coming back from so far down is probably not something many other guys would have been able to do.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post allround :thup:  cannot disagree with a single thing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

Dog with a bone


----------



## Piece (Jul 22, 2018)

Great viewing today, loving the drama and setup. Worthy winner in FM showing great composure under pressure. Bizarre golf from Spieth, especially club choice. Woods took another stride forward, making a mockery of those who thought he was finished.

Main thing though from watching that today is that Iâ€™m desperate to play the course while itâ€™s like that :fore:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Totally agree with you here, some people just don't like tiger and can't help try and put him down. The guy is a class act on a golf course and in my opinion played golf at a level nobody will see again, 681 weeks number 1 in the world says it all. He made a bad swing on 11 and it cost him off the tee, no doubt in my mind he will win at least 1 more major, might not get to 18 but his day will come again. If you don't like him fine but don't put him down and degrade his golf by saying he only got there by others not playing well, childish and bitter in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

There is the wee problem of his personal back catalogue.  

My Mrs watched the last hour and half - she enjoys watching a bit of 'major' golf and is thinking of having some lessons in retirement (that's after next week... ).  She didn't know many of the players - but she knows Tiger - and her view when I told her he was in contention?  _Well I hope *he* doesn't win - I can't stand the guy - the way he acted the Mr big guy and what he did to his wife and family - disgusting person._ 

Well that's one potential lady golfer's view of Tiger from a very female perspective - and I think us guys tend to forget what he actually did.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			This time last year, Tiger was literally a cripple at just over 1000th in the world rankings.
The OAP is 42 with a fused back and fought his way all the way to 50th in the world in the space of 6-7 months. His goal was obviously to win a major or two but importantly get into the WGC-Bridgestone Invitational as it will be the last time played at the Firestone Country Club. A place that holds dear to his heart, not to mention many victories there. 

Massive fan or not, _how anyone can still bitch and moan about the man and not be impressed with what he's achieved in such a short period of time _puzzles me. 

Obviously not TRUE GOLF fans.....

Click to expand...

Well - ask my Mrs and she'll tell you...and she likes a bit of golf.  Tiger is a complete turn-off for her.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is the wee problem of his personal back catalogue.  

My Mrs watched the last hour and half - she enjoys watching a bit of 'major' golf and is thinking of having some lessons in retirement (that's after next week... ).  She didn't know many of the players - but she knows Tiger - and her view when I told her he was in contention?  _Well I hope *he* doesn't win - I can't stand the guy - the way he acted the Mr big guy and what he did to his wife and family - disgusting person._ 

Well that's one potential lady golfer's view of Tiger from a very female perspective - and I think us guys tend to forget what he actually did.
		
Click to expand...

Did she comment on his Golfing ability at all?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is the wee problem of his personal back catalogue.  

My Mrs watched the last hour and half - she enjoys watching a bit of 'major' golf and is thinking of having some lessons in retirement (that's after next week... ).  She didn't know many of the players - but she knows Tiger - and her view when I told her he was in contention?  _Well I hope *he* doesn't win - I can't stand the guy - the way he acted the Mr big guy and what he did to his wife and family - disgusting person._ 

Well that's one potential lady golfer's view of Tiger from a very female perspective - and I think us guys tend to forget what he actually did.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe we judge a sportsperson on his sporting ability.......


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is the wee problem of his personal back catalogue.  

My Mrs watched the last hour and half - she enjoys watching a bit of 'major' golf and is thinking of having some lessons in retirement (that's after next week... ).  She didn't know many of the players - but she knows Tiger - and her view when I told her he was in contention?  _Well I hope *he* doesn't win - I can't stand the guy - the way he acted the Mr big guy and what he did to his wife and family - disgusting person._ 

Well that's one potential lady golfer's view of Tiger from a very female perspective - and I think us guys tend to forget what he actually did.
		
Click to expand...

Does she know Rory blew out Wozniaki after the wedding invitations went out? 

It is all about the golf. Alledgedly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Does she know Rory blew out Wozniaki after the wedding invitations went out? 

It is all about the golf. Alledgedly.
		
Click to expand...

True, but better than marrying her and then cheating on her with every waitress between Florida and California. 

In terms of Tiger non golfers, particularly women, do care about his not so private life. That may not matter to us golf lovers but it tarnishes him for ever more. You may not like that but it is the reality of the situation.

Anyway, back to golf, a U.S.heavy leader board thankfully became more European by the end. It's going to be close come September though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			True, but better than marrying her and then cheating on her with every waitress between Florida and California. 

In terms of Tiger non golfers, particularly women, do care about his not so private life. That may not matter to us golf lovers but it tarnishes him for ever more. You may not like that but it is the reality of the situation.

Anyway, back to golf, a U.S.heavy leader board thankfully became more European by the end. It's going to be close come September though.
		
Click to expand...

But donâ€™t forget we are fed by a media that love a scandal, do any of us actually know the truth or all the facts.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			True, but better than marrying her and then cheating on her with every waitress between Florida and California. 

In terms of Tiger non golfers, particularly women, do care about his not so private life. That may not matter to us golf lovers but it tarnishes him for ever more. You may not like that but it is the reality of the situation.

Anyway, back to golf, a U.S.heavy leader board thankfully became more European by the end. It's going to be close come September though.
		
Click to expand...

Its not tarnished him one bit, hence the massive crowds that follow him and the millions that tune in to watch him.
Tom Watson seems to have survived the storm and it seems everyone thinks he's a decent bloke.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			But donâ€™t forget we are fed by a media that love a scandal, do any of us actually know the truth or all the facts.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, enough came out that suggests he really did put it about. I've followed enough sport over the years to be easily able to separate private and sporting life so what he did doesn't impact on me. Can you imagine if we stopped liking footballers because we analysed and disapproved of their off field behaviour? Holy smoke ðŸ˜±


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, enough came out that suggests he really did put it about.* I've followed enough sport over the years to be easily able to separate private and sporting life so what he did doesn't impact on me.* Can you imagine if we stopped liking footballers because we analysed and disapproved of their off field behaviour? Holy smoke &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Now this is worth quoting......:thup:

Haters take note.....:rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			Its not tarnished him one bit, hence the massive crowds that follow him and the millions that tune in to watch him.
Tom Watson seems to have survived the storm and it seems everyone thinks he's a decent bloke.
		
Click to expand...

His sponsors dropped him like a stone, apart from Nike obviously. He was squeaky clean and then suddenly not so. He was tarnished and still is to non golfers.

Those following him on the golf course are like you and I, we care about golf, not what players do away from the golf course.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is the wee problem of his personal back catalogue.  

My Mrs watched the last hour and half - she enjoys watching a bit of 'major' golf and is thinking of having some lessons in retirement (that's after next week... ).  She didn't know many of the players - but she knows Tiger - and her view when I told her he was in contention?  _Well I hope *he* doesn't win - I can't stand the guy - the way he acted the Mr big guy and what he did to his wife and family - disgusting person._ 

Well that's one potential lady golfer's view of Tiger from a very female perspective -* and I think us guys tend to forget what he actually did.*

Click to expand...

Speak for yourself


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, enough came out that suggests he really did put it about. I've followed enough sport over the years to be easily able to separate private and sporting life so what he did doesn't impact on me. *Can you imagine if we stopped liking footballers because we analysed and disapproved of their off field behaviour?* Holy smoke &#63025;
		
Click to expand...

Many on here already do.

As regards Tiger, I can take or leave him; don't warm to him because of his off course antics but that doesn't prevent me giving credit where it's due.  My issue is more with Sky.

There was a golf tournament going on; The Open, the most important, in my opinion, of the majors.  I would like to have seen a bit more of the Open, and a bit less of Tiger.  We cut away from the tournament to see Woods practicing, Woods getting into a car, Woods getting out of a car, Woods signing autographs, Woods giving autograph hunters the brush off, you name it we moved away from watching the tournament to watch Tiger not actively participating.  It wouldn't have surprised me if his diet and bowel movements weren't discussed at some point.  It was, frankly, ridiculous, but it isn't his fault; it is Sky's fault.

If there is such a huge demand to know the in's & outs of Tiger's life, and apparently it's essential for the survival of golf as we know it, then the answer's simple; put Tiger on the Tiger channel, and the Open on the golf channel and give us the choice to watch whichever we prefer.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			His sponsors dropped him like a stone, apart from Nike obviously. He was squeaky clean and then suddenly not so. He was tarnished and still is to non golfers.

*Those following him on the golf course are like you and I, we care about golf, not what players do away from the golf course*.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to some people they're not...

Of course some sponsors dropped him but he also gained others.


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

A quick shout out for Bernhard Langer ............ great performance.


----------



## paddyc (Jul 22, 2018)

Superb by Molinari.  A great performance whilst those all around were faltering and thoroughly deserved, holing some great clutch putts under pressure.
Brilliant showing from the young Schauffle and one to watch for the future.

The Tiger debate-dont care about his off course stuff, thats all old news and something that has been discussed time and time again on here. Lets focus on his golf and its great to see him back fit and in contention.


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2018)

Cracking Championship & great TV with too many plus points to list


On the negatives; the blazers should be the worst thing but in 1st place is the guy that shouted on Tiger's downswing 
(obviously applies to any players downswing)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 23, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Totally agree with you here, some people just don't like tiger and can't help try and put him down. The guy is a class act on a golf course
		
Click to expand...

So spitting on the course in front of fans is totally acceptable then?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 23, 2018)

Very pleased for Molinari. 
Shame Rory or Rose couldnâ€™t quite make it, but very happy itâ€™s not another American walk away.

As for Tiger, yes the outburst on his downswing on the 18th was very poor, but I suspect an idiot copying the US idiots who shout. I was glad he fell away, having got fed up with the Tiger coverage concentration to the detriment of the rest of the field.

As for those attending, I donâ€™t remember seeing quite as many empty seats in the stands at an Open on the last day as this one. Is this the sign of the times, or just a result of location access and prices?


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 23, 2018)

Slab said:



			Cracking Championship & great TV with too many plus points to list


On the negatives; the blazers should be the worst thing but in 1st place is the guy that shouted on Tiger's downswing 
(obviously applies to any players downswing)
		
Click to expand...

Was there on Friday and saw him putting for Eagle on 14. There was some loud Scottish guy shouting as he was walking up to the green. Ok, a bit loutish, but not dreadful. On his putt, the guy shouted out just as the ball left the club face. I don't think it affected the stroke, but it was close enough for the crowd to gasp. 

Absolutely no need for it. If you really are a fan and want to see him win, this is pretty much the worst way to show any support at all.


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Very pleased for Molinari. 
Shame Rory or Rose couldnâ€™t quite make it, but very happy itâ€™s not another American walk away.

As for Tiger, yes the outburst on his downswing on the 18th was very poor, but I suspect an idiot copying the US idiots who shout. I was glad he fell away, having got fed up with the Tiger coverage concentration to the detriment of the rest of the field.

As for those attending, I donâ€™t remember seeing quite as many empty seats in the stands at an Open on the last day as this one.* Is this the sign of the times, or just a result of location access and prices?*

Click to expand...

They said on tv this was a record crowd (170k+) so attendance at the event seems alright. Those attending: was there a supplement to get a seat in the stands? 

(they also said that for first time next year's Open will be an all-ticket event due to high interest)


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 23, 2018)

Slab said:



			They said on tv this was a record crowd (170k+) so attendance at the event seems alright. Those attending: was there a supplement to get a seat in the stands? 

(they also said that for first time next year's Open will be an all-ticket event due to high interest)
		
Click to expand...

Some of the grandstand at 18 is ticketed, but you need to buy in advance, in my experience of going that section always seems to have seats available.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 23, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So spitting on the course in front of fans is totally acceptable then?    

Click to expand...

Have seen a fair number of players (people) spit on the course. DJ being a regular offender. Perhaps it's an accepted part of American culture. 
Personally think smoking on the course is much worse.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 23, 2018)

I had both Molinari and Pepperell plus Noren and Olesen so was interested in it yesterday, looked at one point that maybe 3 of the 4 would come int he top 10.

Molinari was so cool, played the round so well and just kept himself in the game until he knew the time was right to push it and get the birdie that was needed. I even think he could have made more birdie's but realised that he didn't need to rush as everyone else was losing their heads and he was just needing to play par golf and what a round it was too. Think it was one of the most calm and perfect final round of a major championship I've seen.

The drama of the leaderboard was so good, the golf at times was poor but overall I thought it was a fantastic day of golf. 

3 of the best players of the last 20 years all managed throughout 18 holes to totally mess it up and leave the door open for about 8-10 players but eventually the best man definitely won and won me a few quid too!


----------



## DCB (Jul 23, 2018)

Another great weeks golf. the course was just right, not too hard and not too  easy. The field running into the weekend was superb, and Sundays viewing was the best there has been for a few years.

Hope it is as exciting at Royal Portrush


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 23, 2018)

There were are a lot of great stories from the weekend.  Justin Rose - runner up, having come so close to making the cut was a great one. Great to see Eddie Pepperell have the low round of the day.  Whatever you think of Tiger, it was great drama for a while.  Molinari is in a great run of form; wonder how long he can keep it going.

It was a shame it wasn't on free-to-air TV, but I thought 5 Live's coverage was brilliant.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

She is not interested.  She thinks it's disgusting the way he has acted and has no time for him whatsoever...

She was really pleased for Molinari - he seems a nice guy...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			True, but better than marrying her and then cheating on her with every waitress between Florida and California. 

*In terms of Tiger non golfers, particularly women, do care about his not so private life. That may not matter to us golf lovers but it tarnishes him for ever more. You may not like that but it is the reality of the situation.*

Anyway, back to golf, a U.S.heavy leader board thankfully became more European by the end. It's going to be close come September though.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - and my point is that we need to attract *non-golfers* to the game - and attract girls and ladies.  They might not be quite so forgiving of his personal misdemeanours and my wife thinks it pretty bad that many golfing blokes seem to be able to put all that stuff aside - with his golf being more important than what he has done personally.  This does taint her view of golf and male golfers even though she enjoys watching it and - as I mentioned - is thinking having a go.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



*Its not tarnished him one bit*, hence the massive crowds that follow him and the millions that tune in to watch him.
Tom Watson seems to have survived the storm and it seems everyone thinks he's a decent bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  Not tarnished in the eyes of women?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2018)

Missed so many pages of this thread so only caught up the last ten.

What a fantastic tournament that was. Sat watching the whole day Saturday which was amazing, Rose posting 64 early seemed to inspire so many more to follow suit, birdies galore. Missed most of Sunday as I was out on the course myself, but caught the last hour or two. It was amazing to see Tiger back in contention and even leading a major, if only briefly. Incredible performance from Molinari to not register a bogey in his last two rounds, fully deserved to win from that alone I'd say. Superb major, one of the best I've seen, given that I've only been watching golf properly for the last couple of years. 

Shame that all my bets fell flat as usual though.   Nearest I came was Olesen each way (ten places), he finished T12th.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Absolutely - and my point is that we need to attract *non-golfers* to the game - and attract girls and ladies.  They might not be quite so forgiving of his personal misdemeanours and my wife thinks it pretty bad that many golfing blokes seem to be able to put all that stuff aside - with his golf being more important than what he has done personally.  This does taint her view of golf and male golfers even though she enjoys watching it and - as I mentioned - is thinking having a go.
		
Click to expand...

So not that tainted as sheâ€™s still thinking of giving golf a go!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2018)

Brilliant weekend of golf from Francesco - to go bogey free for the entire weekend is remarkable and completely deserving of the win. Was a really exciting run of golf mid-afternoon when Tiger got to the lead, Rose made eagle, Rory made eagle and Jordan and Xander started to falter. 

Shame Tiger couldn't get it done, missing left where he did on 11 was a mistake and he compounded it with his unnecessary third. Very positive signs though and it has been a remarkable year so far when you consider he had a spinal fusion 15 months ago. He's still more than competitive and feels like it's a matter of time before he wins again. He's also back in the world's top 50 so will be back in the WGC's ahead of Firestone which starts the first week of August - a competition he has won 8 times previously.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2018)

didn't watch much if any of the last day, but glad a European and not a yank won. Good signs for the RC later on in the year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So not that tainted as sheâ€™s still thinking of giving golf a go! 

Click to expand...

It might stop her if she felt that many blokes were accepting and almost dismissive of his demeanours - she would not want to associate with such men if they were to be eulogising about Woods and how great he is.  In her eyes he is very, very far from a great person.   She has seen too many friends very sorely hurt by their husbands or partners acting the way that Tiger did.  Look - don't argue with me - argue with my wife if you think she is wrong or misguided.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It might stop her if she felt that many blokes were accepting and almost dismissive of his demeanours - she would not want to associate with such men if they were to be eulogising about Woods and how great he is.  In her eyes he is very, very far from a great person.   She has seen too many friends very sorely hurt by their husbands or partners acting the way that Tiger did.  Look - don't argue with me - argue with my wife if you think she is wrong or misguided.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think your wife is wrong in anyway, I dislike the man and in his personal life, if what weâ€™ve been exposed too is correct, he deserves no sympathy.
However, I wouldnâ€™t allow his private life to put me off taking up a sport or use it against him on the Golf Course.
We all have favourites, but in any comp I wouldnâ€™t take it away from the winner if his sporting ability shines through.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t think your wife is wrong in anyway, I dislike the man and in his personal life, if what weâ€™ve been exposed too is correct, he deserves no sympathy.
However, I wouldnâ€™t allow his private life to put me off taking up a sport or use it against him on the Golf Course.
We all have favourites, but in any comp I wouldnâ€™t take it away from the winner if his sporting ability shines through.
		
Click to expand...

Might just be me but I don't even care about what he's got up to off the course. He is human and fallible like the rest of us and we all make mistakes. He had all the money, and anything he wanted available to him, and he made some poor decisions - I'm sure he regrets some of them, and others he probably doesn't if he's being honest! But it really doesn't bother me. 

For all we know plenty of other popular golfers may have made similar mistakes in their lives, but without even 10% of the scrutiny and attention that Tiger gets, we may never know.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2018)

SiLH - My wife also dislikes Tiger for the same reasons as your wife so I suspect we have heard the same comments. However, if your wife does not take up golf because of it then the only person missing out is your wife. Tiger doesn't get affected by it, just her. Assure her that not everyone involved in golf supports cheating on their partner and tell her to pick up the clubs :thup:


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			SiLH - My wife also dislikes Tiger for the same reasons as your wife so I suspect we have heard the same comments. However, if your wife does not take up golf because of it then the only person missing out is your wife. Tiger doesn't get affected by it, just her. Assure her that not everyone involved in golf supports cheating on their partner and tell her to pick up the clubs :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I may have misunderstood Hogan, but my take on it was that it wasn't her dislike of Tiger himself that could potentially stop her, but the attitude of the men who play golf who don't care about it because he is a great golfer.

If they are so easy to forgive someone with multiple affairs it may something about their character.

Not my opinion but that's what struck me about what Hogan was saying.

By the by my wife also dislikes Tiger for the same reason, but continues to play, but she doesn't have much interest in the pro game anyway


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2018)

my wife dislikes golf way more than she does Tiger, its that that stops her playing not Tigger


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Might just be me but I don't even care about what he's got up to off the course. He is human and fallible like the rest of us and we all make mistakes. He had all the money, and anything he wanted available to him, and he made some poor decisions - I'm sure he regrets some of them, and others he probably doesn't if he's being honest! But it really doesn't bother me. 

For all we know plenty of other popular golfers may have made similar mistakes in their lives, but without even 10% of the scrutiny and attention that Tiger gets, we may never know.
		
Click to expand...

It bothers me when they put these superstars up as role models for kids to look up to or aspire to be, Rooney/Beckham/Woods etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			It bothers me when they put these superstars up as role models for kids to look up to or aspire to be, Rooney/Beckham/Woods etc.
		
Click to expand...

I guess I feel that parenting should override that somewhat? Easy for me to say when I don't have any kids yet though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I guess I feel that parenting should override that somewhat? Easy for me to say when I don't have any kids yet though.
		
Click to expand...

It does, but these people are used for advertising etc, you canâ€™t avoid it 24/7


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It might stop her if she felt that *many blokes were accepting and almost dismissive of his demeanours -* she would not want to associate with such men if they were to be eulogising about Woods and how great he is.  In her eyes he is very, very far from a great person.   She has seen too many friends very sorely hurt by their husbands or partners acting the way that Tiger did.  Look - don't argue with me - argue with my wife if you think she is wrong or misguided.
		
Click to expand...

Has to be balanced though in that many blokes moral compass about infidelity wont operate as it would if it was the bloke next door and they give him a lift to work everyday
They may not apply their normal moral rules because whatever moral they have about it makes no difference to the player, the tour, their own club etc etc so why bother being morally outraged or supportive in a matter that has nothing to do with them and that their opinion has no bearing on

So if/when they are eulogising about what a great player he was/is, that's perhaps all they're doing, they're just passing comment on a topic, not judging his existence to date each time his name comes up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

Watched the highlights last night and itâ€™s amazing how quickly a couple of players collapsed 

Spieth was all over the place , driving , iron shots and even putting - you could see at one point he wasnâ€™t going to do it 

Then when Woods took the lead after others where dropping shots all his issues over the last 6 months happened - poor drives , wild irons then missed short putts - he just couldnâ€™t recover 

Then Kisner and Chappell were all over the  place 

The player that was impressive was Schuaffle - even when he dropped a load of shots he then managed to compose himself to get them back to challenge again also his interaction with the kid on 17th was superb 

But Molinaris final round was Faldo esq - no thrills , straight and boring but perfect for the conditions 

Out of the players that were around the Top 10

Can see 

Rory , Rose , Molinari and Schuaffle are going to challenge very soon for a major and reckon one of them will win one of the next two 

Spieth I think will win again but after a couple years - something isnâ€™t right with him 

Kisner , Chappel I donâ€™t think will ever win one 

And the elephant in the room Woods - still donâ€™t see him winning a major or maybe even a tour event - that was a great chance for him and he just couldnâ€™t take it same with a few other events this year so far.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

Slab said:



			Has to be balanced though in that many blokes moral compass about infidelity wont operate as it would if it was the bloke next door and they give him a lift to work everyday
They may not apply their normal moral rules because whatever moral they have about it makes no difference to the player, the tour, their own club etc etc so why bother being morally outraged or supportive in a matter that has nothing to do with them and that their opinion has no bearing on

So if/when they are eulogising about what a great player he was/is, that's perhaps all they're doing, they're just passing comment on a topic, not judging his existence to date each time his name comes up
		
Click to expand...

Great post.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			I may have misunderstood Hogan, but my take on it was that it wasn't her dislike of Tiger himself that could potentially stop her, but the attitude of the men who play golf who don't care about it because he is a great golfer.

If they are so easy to forgive someone with multiple affairs it may something about their character.

Not my opinion but that's what struck me about what Hogan was saying.

By the by my wife also dislikes Tiger for the same reason, but continues to play, but she doesn't have much interest in the pro game anyway
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right. I meant to say pretty much that but it didn't come out quite right.

Back to the golf, LP every so often they cut to pictures of the flags and it looked like the wind was a little feisty at times. That course had a small margin for error so add in the wind and pressure then no wonder some fell away. I think we need to applaud those at the top rather than the few Americans who tailed away.  They didn't throw it away, they were just not quite on the ball yesterday and they needed to be. Big difference imo


----------



## drewster (Jul 23, 2018)

Yesterdays golf was riveting viewing, loved every second and FM's scrambling and putting was a joy to behold. I can't help thinking that this was one that slipped away for Rory. He seemed to missed so many putts over the 4 days in 4-10 feet range, far more than any of the other major contenders.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

Slab said:



			Has to be balanced though in that many blokes moral compass about infidelity wont operate as it would if it was the bloke next door and they give him a lift to work everyday
They may not apply their normal moral rules because whatever moral they have about it makes no difference to the player, the tour, their own club etc etc so why bother being morally outraged or supportive in a matter that has nothing to do with them and that their opinion has no bearing on

So if/when they are eulogising about what a great player he was/is, that's perhaps all they're doing, they're just passing comment on a topic, not judging his existence to date each time his name comes up
		
Click to expand...

Just saying - my Mrs knows he is a great player but thinks that as an individual he is a dreadful role model...and that if she felt that golfers were OK with his personal behaviour then that would reflect very badly on golf and golfers.  Just saying.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just saying - my Mrs knows he is a great player but thinks that as an individual he is a dreadful role model...and that if she felt that golfers were OK with his personal behaviour then that would reflect very badly on golf and golfers.  Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

how does she feel about Dustin Johnson ??


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just saying - my Mrs knows he is a great player but thinks that as an individual he is a dreadful role model...and that if she felt that golfers were OK with his personal behaviour then that would reflect very badly on golf and golfers.  Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

I know I get it. I just think she may be judging your average Joe Threeputt rather harshly when she bemoans them for what she 'feels' rather than what she knows, we're really not that complicated 




Clearly Mr SiLH you have set a very high bar with your good lady that many of us don't need to limbo too much to slide under


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2018)

drewster said:



			Yesterdays golf was riveting viewing, loved every second and FM's scrambling and putting was a joy to behold. I can't help thinking that this was one that slipped away for Rory. He seemed to missed so many putts over the 4 days in 4-10 feet range, far more than any of the other major contenders.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't he always?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just saying - my Mrs knows he is a great player but thinks that as an individual he is a dreadful role model...and that if she felt that golfers were OK with his personal behaviour then that would reflect very badly on golf and golfers.  Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

But if she can seperate the two, why would she think other golfers couldnâ€™t? 
It would be wrong to condemn or judge someone based on a few words on a golf forum. (Obviously opinions may become clearer if it was a discussion about him in the out of bounds area)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you are right. I meant to say pretty much that but it didn't come out quite right.

Back to the golf, LP every so often they cut to pictures of the flags and it looked like the wind was a little feisty at times. That course had a small margin for error so add in the wind and pressure then no wonder some fell away. I think we need to applaud those at the top rather than the few Americans who tailed away.  They didn't throw it away, they were just not quite on the ball yesterday and they needed to be. Big difference imo
		
Click to expand...

She can't abide Woods - he is disgusting apparently - and I'm thinking that she _could _get put off joining a club if she felt she had to play with - or be in the company of - men who were OK with his personal behaviour or were happy to overlook it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			But if she can seperate the two, why would she think other golfers couldnâ€™t? 
It would be wrong to condemn or judge someone based on a few words on a golf forum. (Obviously opinions may become clearer if it was a discussion about him in the out of bounds area)
		
Click to expand...

She doesn't - she has only heard of Woods' misdemeanours - and her impression and understanding is that he used his status to get whatever he wanted with women and felt that he could so treat his wife.  There seem to be plenty of men around who have the same attitude - we know a few ourselves.  She knows the devastating effect behaviour such as Woods' has on the wife or partner.

Anyway - the point of this here is that - no matter what we might think of Woods from a golfing perspective there is another view that impacts his being a role model - someone to be looked up to - someone to hero-worship or fawn over and to laud as being important to the game in attracting new players.  Not all non-golfers with an interest in the game think that way.


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She can't abide Woods - he is disgusting apparently - and I'm thinking that she _could _get put off joining a club if she felt she had to play with - or be in the company of - men who were OK with his personal behaviour or were happy to overlook it.
		
Click to expand...

That's worse then, so men cant really win unless we proactively voice our outrage 

I have opinions or many things unrelated to golf than my PP's don't know about me, they might think I overlook these things or they might just understand it has nothing to do with golf 

If I spent my time at the club being morally outraged at things that have nothing to do with me I wouldn't get much golf in


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She can't abide Woods - he is disgusting apparently - and I'm thinking that she _could _get put off joining a club if she felt she had to play with - or be in the company of - men who were OK with his personal behaviour or were happy to overlook it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask again how does she feel about DJ?


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 23, 2018)

As young Charlie Woods' t-shirt said yesterday "Love the haters"

Absolute pleasure photographing Frankie's win yesterday, and there's no circus like Tiger in red in contention on Sunday at the Open. Loved it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watched the highlights last night and itâ€™s amazing how quickly a couple of players collapsed 

Spieth was all over the place , driving , iron shots and even putting - you could see at one point he wasnâ€™t going to do it 

Then when Woods took the lead after others where dropping shots all his issues over the last 6 months happened - poor drives , wild irons then missed short putts - he just couldnâ€™t recover 

Then Kisner and Chappell were all over the  place 

The player that was impressive was Schuaffle - even when he dropped a load of shots he then managed to compose himself to get them back to challenge again also his interaction with the kid on 17th was superb 

But Molinaris final round was Faldo esq - no thrills , straight and boring but perfect for the conditions 

Out of the players that were around the Top 10

Can see 

Rory , Rose , Molinari and Schuaffle are going to challenge very soon for a major and reckon one of them will win one of the next two 

Spieth I think will win again but after a couple years - something isnâ€™t right with him 

Kisner , Chappel I donâ€™t think will ever win one 

And the elephant in the room Woods - still donâ€™t see him winning a major or maybe even a tour event - that was a great chance for him and he just couldnâ€™t take it same with a few other events this year so far.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you say this yesterday?
And on FB.
Change the record.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And the *elephant in the room Woods* - still donâ€™t see him winning a major or maybe even a tour event - that was a great chance for him and he just couldnâ€™t take it same with a few other events this year so far.
		
Click to expand...

Definition of "Elephant in the Room": an obvious problem or difficult situation that people do not want to talk about.......



Liverpoolphil said:



			No one has said he only got there by others not playing well ?!

Suggest you read the actual post as opposed to a post that thinks something was said that wasnâ€™t

The point I made was today no one was grabbing it - all the current big players werenâ€™t there to take the chance - most of the Worlds Top Ten either missed of the cut or were faltering so it was a great chance for Woods to really go and grab the major - he got the lead and years back he would have just romped away - but he faltered and his poor play over 2/3 holes cost him at the end of the day. 

Woods did well - he had one really great round and three rounds of Par , he had his best chance to win a major in a decade and his swing let him down
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless I have missed something no one is moaning and bitching about him - just people giving an opinion on how he played today 

Woods has been back for a number of months now and has had chances to get a win but it seems he canâ€™t get the game over the line for the win - he had issues off the tee , long irons and missed a lot of putts -
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I think that was his big chance -most of the big guns tripping over themselves and no real dominant performance from a big player and it was there for him but two really poor irons shots and then the attempt at a flop shot just knocked him and he couldnâ€™t seem to recover from it - not sure if he will get a chance like that again , played some brilliant shots though - that bunker shot was just outstanding
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Definition of "Elephant in the Room": an obvious problem or difficult situation that people do not want to talk about.......
		
Click to expand...

Its always touching when people take the time to scroll through , copy and paste a few posts just to make a pedantic point - shows complete dedication , well done , thank god I wasnâ€™t abusive or insulting to Woods or actually posted something that was harmful.

Guess will put Woods into the obvious problem pigeon hole then :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its always touching when people take the time to scroll through , copy and paste a few posts just to make a pedantic point - shows complete dedication , well done , thank god I wasnâ€™t abusive or insulting to Woods or actually posted something that was harmful.

Guess will put Woods into the obvious problem pigeon hole then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh it took me ages, clicking back 3 pages and hitting the multi-quote button was a real chore. 

Never said you posted anything harmful - the multi-quoting just emphasised the point that you're _like a broken record_


----------



## Del_Boy (Jul 23, 2018)

Woods shagging around may have also attracted more people to golf


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 23, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Woods shagging around may have also attracted more people to golf
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; Post of the year, if not the century...


----------



## ademac (Jul 23, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Woods shagging around may have also attracted more people to golf
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128076;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its always touching when people take the time to scroll through , copy and paste a few posts just to make a pedantic point - shows complete dedication , well done , thank god I wasnâ€™t abusive or insulting to Woods or actually posted something that was harmful.

Guess will put Woods into the obvious problem pigeon hole then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just change the record Phil. 
No need to repeat yourself over and over again. 
We get it ðŸ‘ðŸ»
ðŸ’¤ ðŸ’¤ ðŸ’¤


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just change the record Phil. 
No need to repeat yourself over and over again. 
We get it &#128077;&#127995;
&#128164; &#128164; &#128164;
		
Click to expand...

LOL love the irony :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			LOL love the irony :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

Awww my own little fan club , all my little followers together posting about nothing to do with the thread and more about me instead - sweet of them 

Anyway back to the thread which is The Open 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/44918564

Some brilliant shots in there 

Fleetwoods into 17 was stunning but the pressure on Rose into the last must of have been massive


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2018)

Just be happy that youâ€™re so popular & know that we are all greatful for the the great posts that you add to the forum ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 23, 2018)

Some people on this thread really need to grow up.
If the personal sniping doesnâ€™t stop then points will result


----------



## PieMan (Jul 23, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Some people on this thread really need to grow up.
If the personal sniping doesnâ€™t stop then points will result
		
Click to expand...

Awww Phil, that's the only thing making this thread interesting now! Everything else has been covered!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

FWIW - anyone who thinks Woods will win a major again needs to buy a new pack of crayons to chew!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 23, 2018)

The biggest shame was the BBC only having 2 h highlights each night. Hardly going to help the growth of the game.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 23, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Awww Phil, that's the only thing making this thread interesting now! Everything else has been covered!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

FWIW - anyone who thinks Woods will win a major again needs to buy a new pack of crayons to chew!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think or say that?
He had the lead with 9 holes left.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 23, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			What makes you think or say that?
He had the lead with 9 holes left.
		
Click to expand...

Because the course was set up perfectly for him all week mate with how far it was running and took driver out of play; and he couldn't get over the line. The Tiger of old once he hot the front would've won by 3 or 4 - not now.

Nobody is scared of him anymore. 

Molinari played against him in the Ryder Cup at Celtic Manor on the last day singles and got walloped.

Molinari played against him in the Ryder Cup singles at Medinah and luckily got a half, when Tiger was shat all week.

Molinari went head to head with him on Sunday at The Open, and let's face it outplayed him.

That's the difference.

And I wouldn't even put Molinari - incredible season and thoroughly deserved winner of the Open - in the top ten in the world.

IMHO the only major Woods will ever come close to winning now is the Open, provided it's as scorched as Carnoustie was this year. The other 3 will just be too much for him, unless he sorts out his inefficiencies with the big stick.

Similar to Rory with wedges and the putter.

On Saturday he crafted an unbelievable score considering the distances he left himself with his 2nd shots into most greens.

The biggest loser on Sunday was Rory - he should've won the Open by 4 or 5 minimum.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2018)

Not exactly sound logic. Just because Tiger is not as good as he was, doesn't mean he won't win another major. Worse players than present-day Tiger have won majors before.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2018)

I get the logic though. Tiger's big weakness is driving. A baked Open course doesn't need driver, it needs accuracy rather than distance off the tee. He can hit irons off the tee and still compete. Not sure you can play that way in any other Major.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not exactly sound logic. Just because Tiger is not as good as he was, doesn't mean he won't win another major. Worse players than present-day Tiger have won majors before.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s going back a bit now to find someone who was way down the rankings or isnâ€™t a great player , or wasnâ€™t someone in form 

Looking at the recent winners of the majors over the last couple of years they were either high in the rankings already or have been winning tour events - even players like Willett when he won was winning on the ET tour , currently it seems itâ€™s players who are hitting the majors with a bit of form 

I donâ€™t see anyone over the last couple of years that is worse than the current Tiger Woods - maybe need to go back to Yang ? Or possibly Clarke. 

I think for Woods to win a major he will have to show he can win on the US tour first and thatâ€™s a hurdle he is struggling with


----------



## PieMan (Jul 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not exactly sound logic. Just because Tiger is not as good as he was, doesn't mean he won't win another major. Worse players than present-day Tiger have won majors before.
		
Click to expand...

No it is sound logic. He was beaten by a guy he has beaten comfortably before and would beat comfortably at the peak of his game.

Yes worse players have won majors - Todd Hamilton beating Ernie Els; Larry Mize beating Greg Norman to name but 2 when they were going against two of the best at the time.

Tiger is not one of the best at this time - others are way ahead of him, including Frankie Mollers!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2018)

PieMan said:



			No it is sound logic. He was beaten by a guy he has beaten comfortably before and would beat comfortably at the peak of his game.

Yes worse players have won majors - Todd Hamilton beating Ernie Els; Larry Mize beating Greg Norman to name but 2 when they were going against two of the best at the time.

Tiger is not one of the best at this time - others are way ahead of him, including Frankie Mollers!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously Tiger will never be as good as he was at his best. He is the wrong side of 40 with a knackered back. He still had enough ability to lead and compete at a major, and it still doesn't mean he definitely won't win one again.

Molinari is clearly playing the golf of his life right now, and the fact that Tiger finished 3 shots behind him is your argument for why he will never win again. I just don't get it.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously Tiger will never be as good as he was at his best. He is the wrong side of 40 with a knackered back. He still had enough ability to lead and compete at a major, and it still doesn't mean he definitely won't win one again.

Molinari is clearly playing the golf of his life right now, and the fact that Tiger finished 3 shots behind him is your argument for why he will never win again. I just don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

Because Molinari won't ever play as well again as he is now; because Rory at some point will come good and sort out his issues; because Spieth won't ever have as bad a round as he did on Sunday; because DJ will go back to the US in his comfort zone and start winning again etc etc.

Basically Woods had a great tournament, but others either exceeded themselves or played utter dross.

And all of them are younger and have longer left in the game. And that's even before you throw all the younger players coming through into the mix.

Personally I think Woods will win again at a tour event (I've said previously he won't but I now think he will) - perhaps at the Greater Wisconsin Waste Management (we'll clean up after you've soiled yourself) Open, but I think not a major.


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2018)

For what it's worth

Rory was hit and miss but that eagle showed what is special about him.

Tiger still has an amazing aura about him, the buzz around Carnoustie when he took the lead was awesome. Love or hate him he draws a crowd and golf still has a place for him

Spieth, bottled it when it mattered, he's blown as many big chances as he's won. An amazing talent but for me lacks the ruthlessness of say Tiger. If he had that he could easily have won another couple of majors and possibly the career grand slam already. Frightening to think how good he is and how much better he could be. I believe he has the Fu game but lacks a bit mentally, still young though.

Frankie, a simply stunning display of weekend golf and a deserved champion

Agreat open and one of the best in recent years, probably even better than Royal Troon


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 23, 2018)

Definitely down to Rory.......:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			Definitely down to Rory.......:thup:








Click to expand...

Its always going to see a viewing figure rise in the US - without Woods playing there is a massive audience that dont watch the game because itâ€™s full of your upper class white men playing a posh sport - people from many areas donâ€™t watch a Jordan Spieth or Bubba Watson but they will watch Woods on the telly , the increase has been happening at all the US Event he plays in 

I suspect the figures in the UK will be around 1 mil which is what most of the big sport events get on Sky ( 20% of the Sky Sport subscribers )


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 24, 2018)

PieMan said:



			And I wouldn't even put Molinari - incredible season and thoroughly deserved winner of the Open - in the top ten in the world
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you wouldn't, but of course you'd be completely wrong as he is 6th in the world.




Tiger's finishing position is not a sign that he will or won't win a major again. No one knows. Does he have the ability? Absolutely. Does he have limitations due to his body now? Absolutely.

I hate when amateurs like us get hung up on using buzz phrases like someone "choked". No - they didn't - they just didn't play the best golf of the world class field of golfers on those four days. Do you really think Spieth or Tiger or Rory or whoever gets overly nervous out there, no matter who the opponent? Nah, nothing beyond the ordinary, it's their job and they tee it up against these people week in, week out for their entire professional careers.

Molinari played one of the most controlled rounds of golf you could ever hope to see on Sunday, backing up a bogeyless Saturday. Quite simply, he got the job down and deserved to win. This doesn't mean the rest played bad golf.

As for Tiger's coverage, let's suspend the notion that he's the greatest of all time for this argument because I don't need anyone to accept that to make this point - he is the greatest player for the modern era of golf with a chequered personal history and has potential to be the greatest comeback story in sporting history. If you REALLY can't get your head around why that sees him get so much air time, then you really don't understand modern golf and the impact Tiger had and still has on it.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Perhaps you wouldn't, but of course you'd be completely wrong as he is 6th in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Yep on the back of 4 or 5 exceptional months. If he's still in the top 10 in a year's time then I'd be prepared to accept I'm wrong. But I've a feeling he won't be.

Of course just my opinion of course like everyone else's.

But I'm never wrong. I thought I was once but I was wrong! &#128521;&#128514;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 24, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Yep on the back of 4 or 5 exceptional months. If he's still in the top 10 in a year's time then I'd be prepared to accept I'm wrong. But I've a feeling he won't be.

Of course just my opinion of course like everyone else's.

But I'm never wrong. I thought I was once but I was wrong! &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

If you wait a few months and he isn't, then he isn't _at that point_ but right now he is. Things change with time!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Yep on the back of 4 or 5 exceptional months. If he's still in the top 10 in a year's time then I'd be prepared to accept I'm wrong. But I've a feeling he won't be.

Of course just my opinion of course like everyone else's.

But I'm never wrong. I thought I was once but I was wrong! &#62985;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Those of you who think you're never wrong, annoy those of us who are.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2018)

I am sure Tiger will win a few more Majors... 


.. even though those may be on the Senior Tour..


#InTheHole   #BaBaBuYe  #MashedPotato


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2018)

On that tack, does anyone think he'll bother with the Seniors..?
He's several years away yet and there have to be doubts over his body's durability..


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If you wait a few months and he isn't, then he isn't _at that point_ but right now he is. Things change with time!
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do, but the really top players will be in and around the top 10-15 for a sustained period of time if they are playing regularly and not out for any injuries.

I would love for FM to be in this category, particularly with the Ryder Cup going to Italy in 4 years time - will be massive for golf over there if he's still in the top 10, winning multiple tournaments every season and contending in majors. 

But I just personally don't think he will be that's all.

Playing more in America will obviously help with the ranking points on offer.

He's arguably the hottest player on the planet though at the moment given his form over the last few months.

Don't get too worked up about it Kell - not your fault that my view is the right one.....!!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Those of you who think you're never wrong, annoy those of us who are.



Click to expand...

But that's why we need people like you Bob - to keep on reminding us superior beings why we are just that!!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			On that tack, does anyone think he'll bother with the Seniors..?
He's several years away yet and there have to be doubts over his body's durability..
		
Click to expand...

I think he will,if only to add more majors.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			On that tack, does anyone think he'll bother with the Seniors..?
He's several years away yet and there have to be doubts over his body's durability..
		
Click to expand...

What else would he do? Settle down into family life? Talk rubbish on Sky Sports coverage? I'm not actually sure he has the charisma to be good at that, although they would still jump at the chance to have him there due to status obviously.

To begin with he'd probably be winning senior events with ease, I mean look at Langer.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What else would he do?
		
Click to expand...

Well, he'd be able to spend more time and some of his $740m helping others less fortunate than himself
like this guy for example..........

https://www.nchcf.org


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Well, he'd be able to spend more time and some of his $740m helping others less fortunate than himself
like this guy for example..........

https://www.nchcf.org

Click to expand...

Haha, Tiger does give to charity doesn't he? Are you suggesting he make it a full-time pursuit? Asking a bit much.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, Tiger does give to charity doesn't he? Are you suggesting he make it a full-time pursuit? Asking a bit much. 

Click to expand...

He has a foundation for disadvantaged kids, which I believe I heard had, had more kids go onto further education than any other foundation since itâ€™s creation. 

Of course hes heâ€™s not a cuddly grandad yet, so that canâ€™t possibly be right......

seriously, he could give it all away and donate his body to science after his death and it would still be â€œheâ€™s not as good as ol Jackâ€......


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 24, 2018)

Val said:



			For what it's worth

Rory was hit and miss but that eagle showed what is special about him.

Tiger still has an amazing aura about him, the buzz around Carnoustie when he took the lead was awesome. Love or hate him he draws a crowd and golf still has a place for him

Spieth, bottled it when it mattered, he's blown as many big chances as he's won. An amazing talent but for me lacks the ruthlessness of say Tiger. If he had that he could easily have won another couple of majors and possibly the career grand slam already. Frightening to think how good he is and how much better he could be. I believe he has the Fu game but lacks a bit mentally, still young though.

Frankie, a simply stunning display of weekend golf and a deserved champion

Agreat open and one of the best in recent years, probably even better than Royal Troon
		
Click to expand...

100% agree. It was an excellent Major. Must say Spieth showing some traits of late which aren't good. However, based on his play in-recent PGA Tour outings, he played fantastically well to get as close as he did.


----------



## DaveR (Jul 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			and has potential to be the greatest comeback story in sporting history.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger isn't even the greatest comeback in golf never mind sport  

https://www.pga.com/news/golf-buzz/...lf-near-fatal-car-accident-68-years-ago-today


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Tiger isn't even the greatest comeback in golf never mind sport  

https://www.pga.com/news/golf-buzz/...lf-near-fatal-car-accident-68-years-ago-today

Click to expand...

Indeed - Hogan's injuries were a double-fracture of the pelvis, a fractured collarbone, fractured left ankle, chipped ribs and near fatal blood clots. A surgeon was flown from New Orleans by US Air Force plane to save his life.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 25, 2018)

Goosebumps......

[video=youtube;zodrcuCHh3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zodrcuCHh3Q&t=1412s[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			Goosebumps......

[video=youtube;zodrcuCHh3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zodrcuCHh3Q&t=1412s[/video]
		
Click to expand...

But that was more than ten years ago!


----------



## shortgame (Jul 25, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Tiger isn't even the greatest comeback in golf never mind sport  

https://www.pga.com/news/golf-buzz/...lf-near-fatal-car-accident-68-years-ago-today

Click to expand...

Correct. How can people not know this


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Correct. How can people not know this 

Click to expand...

Personally speaking, it's because it was over 35 years before I was born.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Personally speaking, it's because it was over 35 years before I was born. 

Click to expand...

Indeed which is why people who are banging on about Woods being the greatest ever etc should check facts first. Greatest of his generation without any doubt but there was plenty of golf before he came along.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 25, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Indeed which is why people who are banging on about Woods being the greatest ever etc should check facts first. Greatest of his generation without any doubt but there was plenty of golf before he came along.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely :thup:

In the same way that there was actually football in England before Sky and the Premier League rewrote history


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Absolutely :thup:

In the same way that there was actually football in England before Sky and the Premier League rewrote history
		
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? Football was invented in 1993 wasn't it?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What are you talking about? Football was invented in 1993 wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Depends who you support. I believe it goes back further than that if you support Liverpool


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2018)

If only Jack has won 25 majors...â€¦.

Cricket is the simplest one. Bradman, greatest batsman ever, no one else comes close. Throw a name out, throw an argument out, you are wasting your time. He is the one.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If only Jack has won 25 majors...â€¦.

Cricket is the simplest one. Bradman, greatest batsman ever, no one else comes close. Throw a name out, throw an argument out, you are wasting your time. He is the one.
		
Click to expand...

Same with football to be fair. Cristiano Ronaldo is unquestionably the best of all time so it doesn't warrant debating anymore.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If only Jack has won 25 majors...â€¦.

Cricket is the simplest one. Bradman, greatest batsman ever, no one else comes close. Throw a name out, throw an argument out, you are wasting your time. He is the one.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst of course your are most probably correct as the Dons stats are so far ahead of everyone else. I really believe you cannot compare players of different eras.

You cannot compare the relative strengths of bowling attacks you can only see how good batsmen are relative to those bowling attacks.

They used to play on uncovered tracks, but the scoring rate was considerably slower. Bowlers now have tapes of every batsman in the world and can analyse how weaknesses to try and exploit.

Would Bradman be the best batsman in the world if he played now, quite possibly but I would wager he wouldn't be averaging anywhere near 100.

For me the best cricketer and probably sportsman ever is Sir Garfield Sobers, World Class spinner, could bowl fast well enough to take the new ball for the star studded West Indies. Top class fielder in every position. Destructive and just quality batsman (6 sixes).

Played golf and had a handicap of 1 playing left handed, 8 playing right handed. Was also exceptionally talented at basketball and football too. I think had he wanted to he could have played professional level in any sport he wanted to


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If only Jack has won 25 majors...â€¦.

Cricket is the simplest one. Bradman, greatest batsman ever, no one else comes close. Throw a name out, throw an argument out, you are wasting your time. He is the one.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish has to be WG:rofl::ears:


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 25, 2018)

Lara. What an absolute destroyer.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Indeed which is why people who are banging on about Woods being the greatest ever etc should check facts first. Greatest of his generation without any doubt but there was plenty of golf before he came along.
		
Click to expand...

But I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if many of those against Woods know only snippets of history, very few will have read up or watched old films and their knowledge is based on no more than an opinion than fact.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			But I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if many of those against Woods know only snippets of history, very few will have read up or watched old films and their knowledge is based on no more than an opinion than fact.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst those for Woods will have studied his career in detail and not been swayed by the media & marketing hyperbole? :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Whilst those for Woods will have studied his career in detail and not been swayed by the media & marketing hyperbole? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't need to 'study' his career, it was all there on TV for us.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			Whilst of course your are most probably correct as the Dons stats are so far ahead of everyone else. I really believe you cannot compare players of different eras.

You cannot compare the relative strengths of bowling attacks you can only see how good batsmen are relative to those bowling attacks.

They used to play on uncovered tracks, but the scoring rate was considerably slower. Bowlers now have tapes of every batsman in the world and can analyse how weaknesses to try and exploit.

Would Bradman be the best batsman in the world if he played now, quite possibly but I would wager he wouldn't be averaging anywhere near 100.

For me the best cricketer and probably sportsman ever is Sir Garfield Sobers, World Class spinner, could bowl fast well enough to take the new ball for the star studded West Indies. Top class fielder in every position. Destructive and just quality batsman (6 sixes).

Played golf and had a handicap of 1 playing left handed, 8 playing right handed. Was also exceptionally talented at basketball and football too. I think had he wanted to he could have played professional level in any sport he wanted to
		
Click to expand...

I do accept that comparing is always tricky but I chose The Don as his stats are so far ahead of everyone else that it is not open to dispute. He played on uncovered wickets, bats with 1 sweet spot, against bowlers who are highly regarded. His stats stand up to scrutiny.

Sobers was quite a sportsman, no question.



Kellfire said:



			Lara. What an absolute destroyer.
		
Click to expand...

Great destroyer but still nowhere near The Don. Lara test avg 52.88, Bradman, 99.94. Now that is a slam dunk.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do accept that comparing is always tricky but I chose The Don as his stats are so far ahead of everyone else that it is not open to dispute. He played on uncovered wickets, bats with 1 sweet spot, against bowlers who are highly regarded. His stats stand up to scrutiny.

Sobers was quite a sportsman, no question.



Great destroyer but still nowhere near The Don. Lara test avg 52.88, Bradman, 99.94. Now that is a slam dunk.
		
Click to expand...

Tendulkar has the most test centuries of all time though. So maybe he's the best?


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Tendulkar has the most test centuries of all time though. So maybe he's the best?
		
Click to expand...

Far more game played now a days. Don't forget to play away tests Don would have had to travel by boat, from Australia usually to England. Didn't do it that often because of that.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Didn't need to 'study' his career, it was all there on TV for us. 

Click to expand...

Yes, with all the associated emotion and hyperbole altering perception


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Tendulkar has the most test centuries of all time though. So maybe he's the best?
		
Click to expand...

Last one before I get my legs slapped for diverting a thread.

Tendulkar - 200 tests, 51 hundreds, avg 53.78

Bradman - 52 tests, 29 hundreds, avg 99.94

Tendulkar played nearly 4 x as many tests to get under twice as many hundreds. Then there is the average again............

The question in cricket is who is the 2nd best batsman to play the game. That is a cracking debate that is far more difficult than for golf. That is for another thread though (see what I did there mods )


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great destroyer but still nowhere near The Don. Lara test avg 52.88, Bradman, 99.94. Now that is a slam dunk.
		
Click to expand...

Well yeah......but the equipment was different


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Last one before I get my legs slapped for diverting a thread.

Tendulkar - 200 tests, 51 hundreds, avg 53.78

Bradman - 52 tests, 29 hundreds, avg 99.94

Tendulkar played nearly 4 x as many tests to get under twice as many hundreds. Then there is the average again............

The question in cricket is who is the 2nd best batsman to play the game. That is a cracking debate that is far more difficult than for golf. That is for another thread though (see what I did there mods )
		
Click to expand...

I really don't care - I actually hate cricket. 

At least we can all definitely agree on one thing - that Federer is the best tennis player of all time.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2018)

What about Rod Laver? Tennis didn't start in 2003 you know.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			What about Rod Laver? Tennis didn't start in 2003 you know. 

Click to expand...

Federer has more majors and that's all that matters.


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2018)

As a sportsman, there is only one!
Max Woosnam ..................................... end of.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/journal...ks-Woosnams-all-round-talent-to-the-fore.html


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Well yeah......but the equipment was different   

Click to expand...

I know. Imagine how many runs Bradman would have scored with a modern bat .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2018)

I thought the question raised was around 'the greatest comeback ever', as opposed to 'the greatest ever'

Hence my +1 on Hogan.  IMO a much more startling and impressive come-back than that of Tiger Woods.

Though Niki Lauda had an impressive come-back from a horrific near-death crash - though not quite up to that of Hogan IMO.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2018)

Lance Armstrong was still a pretty good comeback even though he cheated.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Lance Armstrong was still a pretty good comeback even though he cheated.
		
Click to expand...

Whether he cheated or not is pretty irrelevant in that sport to be fair. What Armstrong managed to accomplish, especially post-cancer and whether juiced to the gills or not is incredibly impressive. He really doesn't get the credit he deserves for what he achieved.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2018)

That was my point - you donâ€™t have to be made of Teflon to achieve greatness. â€œBadâ€ people can do great things too. 

I believe Tiger will do the same.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Whilst those for Woods will have studied his career in detail and not been swayed by the media & marketing hyperbole? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

More about the age of the posters than anything else, personally believe itâ€™s pointless argument and totally agree with the post that you canâ€™t compare people from different time periods.


----------



## Junior (Jul 26, 2018)

Slime said:



			As a sportsman, there is only one!
Max Woosnam ..................................... end of.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/journal...ks-Woosnams-all-round-talent-to-the-fore.html

Click to expand...


Greatest Sportsman of all time........George Digweed.  I'll let google do the talking.


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2018)

Junior said:



			Greatest Sportsman of all time........George Digweed.  I'll let google do the talking.
		
Click to expand...

The shooter?
You're having a laugh.


----------



## DaveR (Jul 26, 2018)

I can't believe there hasn't been a mention for Eddie the eagle or Eric the eel  :rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

DaveR said:



			I can't believe there hasn't been a mention for Eddie the eagle or Eric the eel  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Or that snowboarder girl who managed to enter the winter olympics this year despite doing absolutely no tricks whatsoever.


----------

